# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2015



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2015 às 12:57)

E Maio começa como terminou Abril ... Com muita chuva aqui por Angra ... 

Parece incrível mas podemos passar de um período de seca para um período em que os solos estejam a ficar demasiado saturados tal tem sido a água que tem caído nestes últimos dias ... Ainda por cima toda a vegetação seca deixada pela ausência de água terá que ir para algum lado ... Mas felizmente ainda não temos nenhum caso de inundação ou desabamento de terras ...

EDIT1 (14:39 ) - Chove, chove, chove e não para de chover praticamente desde a hora em que publiquei este post até à hora deste edit ... A água veio mesmo toda de uma vez ...


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 17:36)

*Acumulados a tornarem-se muito volumosos!* A frente continua sobre o Grupo Central ficando quase estacionária, em lento deslocamento para Leste.

Embora os totais horários não sejam excessivos, os totais em 12h ou mais já podem começar a preocupar:

Acumulado em mm do dia de hoje (desde as 0:00 utc até às 15:00); últimas 24 horas; 48 h; 72h.
Corvo: 0,5 ; 0,5 ; 2,5 ; 2,6
Flores: 3,6 ; 3,6 ; 9,0 ; 14,3
Horta: *47,6* ; *64,2* ; 77,1 ; 80,9
Pico (IPMA com falhas): *45,8* ; *60,7* ; 75,5 ; 81,3. São Caetano (RHA): *47,8* ;* 73,9* ; *109,2* ; 130,0
São Jorge: 28,7 ; 40,6 ; 52,9 ; 53,8
Graciosa: 20,9 ; 28,4 ; 45,8 ; 48,4
Angra do Heroísmo: *35,9* ; *55,9* ; *91,6* ; 92,0
P.Delgada (aeroporto): 3,5 ; 10,7 ; 27,8 ; 28,7
Obs. Afonso Chaves: 2,2 ; 8,9 ; 23,5 ; 24,4
Nordeste: 27,7 ; 35,1 ; 68,9 ; 76,5
Maia (Santa Maria, RHA): 0,0 ; 0,0 ; 1,7 ; 2,1

As ilhas de sudoeste, Faial e Pico a receberem o embate maior da corrente de oes-sudoeste; São Jorge na sombra daquelas ilhas; Terceira recebe também bastante pela sua posição mais isolada para nordeste; Graciosa ligeiramente na margem noroeste do eixo da frente.

Nas cartas das 12h a frente está sobre a Terceira e pode começar a ondular na secção a sudoeste.








Imagem de satélite correspondente à hora destas cartas:





Última imagem:





Grupo Ocidental e Santa Maria praticamente à margem deste evento, até ao momento.

Todos os núcleos depressionários em formação nesta corrente desde o Golfo do México têm uma trajectória prevista que os leva mais para Leste.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mai 2015 às 17:41)

Boa tarde!

De momento, chove de forma fraca. Hoje, o dia está a ser mais calmo em relação à chuva, mas o vento está a fazer-se sentir mais.


*Atlântico às 15h*


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

Última hora a mostrar que a frente já toca apenas a Terceira, uma pausa na chuva persistente por vezes forte.





O Grupo Oriental, S.Miguel especialmente terá ainda bastante chuva hoje. Amanhã as previsões apontam para um dia calmo em termos de precipitação, fracos acumulados previstos ou mesmo nulos.

Depois no domingo, durante a madrugada e manhã, uma situação a acompanhar na evolução da previsão até lá. Há uma área de precipitação de 20 a 30mm em 3h que neste momento está modelada a passar entre os grupos Central e Oriental mas afectando ainda parcialmente o Central nas suas ilhas mais a sueste:


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 19:28)

Nas próximas horas o anticiclone irá deslocar-se ligeiramente mais para sudoeste. Isto fará com que a chuva deixe de cair maioritariamente sobre o mar e aproxime-se de Sta. Maria. São Miguel deverá receber mais chuva devido à frente fria/estacionária que se localiza entre os grupos (e que está a levantar o ar quente e a causar esta chuva toda):































Situação em Sta. Maria. Muito pobre quando comparando com a ilha vizinha:






Não obstante o que escrevi, a tendência é clara, pelo menos no GFS:






Em PDL  fraca. Isto depois de ter chovido durante algum tempo de forma moderada a forte.


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 19:32)

Na imagem de satélite do IPMA é bem visível a posição da frente (sobre o grupo central):


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 20:27)

Orion disse:


> Nas próximas horas o anticiclone irá deslocar-se ligeiramente mais para sudoeste. Isto fará com que a chuva deixe de cair maioritariamente sobre o mar e aproxime-se de Sta. Maria. São Miguel deverá receber mais chuva devido à frente fria/estacionária que se localiza entre os grupos (e que está a levantar o ar quente e a causar esta chuva toda):



Parece que já recomeçou em S.Miguel, na última hora:





Actualização dos valores acumulados em mm (desde as 0:00 utc até às 18:00); últimas 24 horas; 48 h; 72h.
Corvo: 0,5 ; 0,5 ; 1,2 ; 2,5
Flores: 3,8 ; 3,8 ; 7,6 ; 14,4
Horta: *49,8* ; *65,9* ; 76,9 ; 83,0
Pico (IPMA com falhas): *48,0* ; *62,5* ; 74,9 ; 83,5. São Caetano (RHA): *52,4* ;* 69,0* ; *107,4* ; *133,0*
São Jorge: 29,2 ; 40,8 ; 51,8 ; 54,3
Graciosa: 22,0 ; 29,2 ; 43,1 ; 49,5
Angra do Heroísmo: *41,4* ; *61,2* ; *96,4* ; 97,5
P.Delgada (aeroporto): 9,0 ; 11,8 ; 33,3 ; 34,2
Obs. Afonso Chaves: 6,0 ; 8,9 ; 27,3 ; 28,2
Nordeste:* 43,4* ; 48,0 ; 84,5 ; 92,2
Maia (Santa Maria, RHA): 0,0 ; 0,0 ; 1,6 ; 2,1

Note-se que para cada estação, o primeiro valor corresponde a um intervalo de tempo crescente mas os três seguintes são intervalos de duração constante, os acumulados são pois correntes, ou seja, quando é adicionada uma nova hora é subtraída a primeira hora.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 20:35)

O contraste térmico entre os três grupos de ilhas é interessante: mostra que a frente estará entre o Oriental e o Central; que a sua passagem pelo Central fez as temperaturas descerem cerca de 2º a 3ºC; que o Ocidental está em nova massa de ar mais quente.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 20:58)

Estão a ocorrer neste momento valores notáveis de intensidade de precipitação na ilha de S.Miguel. Poderá haver enxurradas.
Valores em 10 minutos na ordem de 4mm ou mais (>20mm/hora).
Nordeste registou 19,9 mm em uma hora  (19:00 utc); 33,6 mm em três horas.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 21:46)

lserpa disse:


> Bem! Aqui pela Horta, das 12h de ontem, até ás 12h de hoje, acumulou na estação do observatório apenas 52L m2 Damm... ️️️ de longe a precipitação  ultrapassou os máximos do aviso Amarelo



Mas das 18h às 18h ainda foi maior! *65,9 mm *
O aviso amarelo esteve perfeitamente bem aplicado, não foi ultrapassado, o máximo em 1 hora foi 9,8 mm e em 6 horas 35,6 mm (hoje, das 8h às 14h). Para ser ultrapassado precisava de o acumulado máximo em 6 horas atingir os 41 mm, o que não foi registado em nenhuma das estações do IPMA. Apenas algumas estações da RHA em S.Miguel atingiram agora recentemente esses valores.

Das estações do IPMA só a de Nordeste em S.Miguel bateu esse valor, com 67,6 mm das 19h ás 19h.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 21:52)

Com a última precipitação em S.Miguel, até às 20h utc, atingiu-se realmente o critério de aviso laranja.

47,4 mm em 6 horas mas dos quais *42,2 mm em apenas três horas*, nas estação de Nordeste.
Temos também várias estações da RHA a atingir valores dessa ordem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

Por aqui a chuva tem vindo gradualmente a acalmar com o cair da noite o que leva a crer que o pior desta frente já passou no que diz respeito à Terceira e ao Grupo Central ... Mas tivemos umas boas horas com chuva contínua por vezes forte ... Grandes acumulados que serão preciosos para combater a seca que nos assolava ...


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Mai 2015 às 22:28)




----------



## AzoresPower (1 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

Isto pode ser preocupante...


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 22:52)

AzoresPower disse:


> Isto pode ser preocupante...



E ainda para mais devido aos dias antecedentes. Aguardemos pelas próximas _runs_, ainda está a uma grande distância, 102h.

Entretanto o acumulado da precipitação em S.Miguel continua a aumentar, Nordeste atinge já um valor próximo do critério de aviso vermelho: *56,8 mm nas últimas 6 horas*.
Monte Escuro, no bordo nordeste da Lagoa do Fogo, cerca de 45 mm.

Lagoa, acumula hoje até ao momento 28,7 mm.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mai 2015 às 23:08)

Neste momento, chuva moderada tocada a vento. O nevoeiro está presente nas zonas altas.

Já caiu chuva moderada a forte, igualmente soprada pelo vento.

Foi renovado o *aviso amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação contínua, que pontualmente poderá ser forte.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mai 2015 às 23:18)

Imagem de satélite - Açores às 22h








Atlântico às 21h


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 23:20)

Nas cartas das 18h, o MetOffice desenha a frente com ondulações como se suspeitava. O NHC não chega a esse pormenor. Em ambas a frente estava entre os dois grupos:









Esta frente prolonga-se até à América Central!


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mai 2015 às 23:35)

Neste momento, chuva forte soprada pelo vento


----------



## Azor (1 Mai 2015 às 23:37)

Boa noite.
Pela minha zona o tempo se resume a duas coisas coisas aqui:
Chuva pontualmente forte e vento forte.
Já estamos assim desde as 3 h da tarde.
A unica coisa boa disso? 
Parece que algumas grotas já vêem correr água. 
A parte menos boa disso é que está me entrando água pelas telhas por causa do vento forte (porque vivo numa zona alta e o vento aqui sente se muito) 
Resumindo e concluindo, estou em casa à custa de baldes e toalhas nas portas e varandas .

E ela carrega agora novamente txiii


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 23:43)

Afgdr disse:


> Imagem de satélite - Açores às 22h



O Grupo Central já parece quase aliviado da nebulosidade mais profunda associada à frente.

Pelo menos cinco estações em S.Miguel já excederam os 40 mm em 6 horas. Duas estão próximas dos 60mm (aviso vermelho).


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 23:44)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento, chuva forte soprada pelo vento



O acumulado do dia em Lagoa já vai nos 35mm e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 23:47)

Estou com problemas de 'net por isso não pude publicar mais cedo. Há pouco:











As células já estão mais a sudoeste. Sem surpresa S. Miguel está a ser castigada. Boa chuva para as lagoas. Resta ver o que se passa em Sta. Maria.


----------



## Azor (1 Mai 2015 às 23:47)

É que vocês não estão a ver bem a cena.
A minha rua está um autêntico rio, literalmente.
E continua a cair


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 23:50)

E no satélite:


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 23:53)

O Hirlam já previa esta situação. Ao longo da madrugada a chuva mais forte irá progressivamente 'migrar' para Sta. Maria. Mas em S. Miguel deverá chover a noite toda.


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 23:56)

No domingo deverá vir mais chuva moderada a forte. Para explicar melhor deixo esta carta (48h). A posição do anticiclone abriu um caminho para as frentes e núcleos depressionários. Como tal elas vêm todas em fila:






Como foi anteriormente escrito, isto vem desde as vizinhanças do golfo do México e acaba a norte da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:02)

Já que as estações de meteo em Sta. Maria não estão a dar nada vou tentar ver o boletim agora às 23:25


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mai 2015 às 00:07)

Orion disse:


> Já que as estações de meteo em Sta. Maria não estão a dar nada vou tentar ver o boletim agora às 23:25



Segundo as synops, desde a meia-noite de hoje até ao momento, caíram 12,1 mm no Aeroporto de Santa Maria.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:10)




----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:10)

Azor disse:


> É que vocês não estão a ver bem a cena.
> A minha rua está um autêntico rio, literalmente.
> E continua a cair



Todas as estações hidrográficas registaram um aumento súbito dos caudais pouco antes das 20h quando começou este último período de várias horas de chuva intensa. A maior parte das estações apresenta agora um decréscimo mas ainda se mantém com caudal elevado; algumas no entanto voltaram a aumentar o caudal depois do decréscimo. Valores na ordem dos 3 a 8 metros cúbicos por segundo.
Estações cujo caudal voltou a aumentar: Bispos, Lomba da Erva e Purgar (todas no maciço da Tronqueira) e Rosário (Lagoa do Fogo).


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Segundo as synops, desde a meia-noite de hoje até ao momento, caíram 12,1 mm no Aeroporto de Santa Maria.



As estações da RHA de Santa Maria embora pareçam debitar dados estão todas a zero no que respeita ao dia 1.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:17)

Imagem fresca do Eumetsat. Estratos com algum desenvolvimento vertical. Cobertura nebulosa toda para o grupo oriental:






Os madeirenses a ver esta imagem pensam e dizem: '_E para aqui hein?_' 

Como é de noite não há cores. Mas o compósito diário resume bem a situação (só difere a posição das nuvens):


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:18)

Nordeste já tem um *acumulado em 6 horas na zona de aviso vermelho: 63,6 mm* (94,2 mm em 24 horas; 127,1mm em 48h; 142,1mm em 72h).
Penso que manter o aviso para S.Miguel em aviso amarelo é incorrecto, mas... disso pouco sei.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mai 2015 às 00:19)

Não pára de chover! Tanta água... 

Uma estação meteorológica de um radioamador que está localizada em Santa Cruz regista 13,2 mm  na última hora e 47,3 mm desde a meia-noite de hoje.

Edit (23h20): A chuva está mais calma agora...

Edit (23h27): Atualização dos valores...15,2 mm na última hora, 46,5 mm desde as 00h de hoje.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> Nordeste já tem um *acumulado em 6 horas na zona de aviso vermelho: 63,6 mm* (94,2 mm em 24 horas; 127,1mm em 48h; 142,1mm em 72h).
> Penso que manter o aviso para S.Miguel em aviso amarelo é incorrecto, mas... disso pouco sei.



É tramado ser meteorologista nessas situações. A primeira parte do evento não foi um fiasco mas não foi tão grande como por exemplo o GFS previa. Se fores ver o meteograma agora ele mostra uma precipitação irrisória.

O evento já está no último terço. Levantá-lo para vermelho não faria sentido. O grosso da chuva já passou. Novas notificações só servem para o futuro. Como escreveste anteriormente, a maioria das estações mal chegou para laranja. Aguaceiros locais e persistentes são um bocado para o imprevisíveis. Na Terceira há pouco tempo houve uma situação dessas (Porto Judeu se não estou enganado). Não têm a culpa. Não há muitos meios.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mai 2015 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> As estações da RHA de Santa Maria embora pareçam debitar dados estão todas a zero no que respeita ao dia 1.




Retirei os dados do Ogimet, podem até estar incorretos.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2015&mes=05&day=01&hora=18&ind=08515


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:26)

Afgdr disse:


> Edit (23h20): A chuva está mais calma agora...



46,2 mm acumulados em Lagoa.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:29)

Orion disse:


> Levantá-lo para vermelho não faria sentido



Eu não sugeri isso, só disse que o amarelo não parecia adequado à situação. E sempre me fez impressão a inércia nestas situações quando os eventos não seguem exactamente como previsto. A memória é curta...


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:29)

Boletim meteo da RTP-A. 20l/m2 em Sta. Maria das 12 de ontem às 12 de hoje. Nada mau.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mai 2015 às 00:31)

StormRic disse:


> 46,2 mm acumulados em Lagoa.



Devemos estar a falar da mesma estação... 15,2 mm na última hora, 46,5 mm desde as 00h de hoje, de acordo com a nova atualização dos valores.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> Eu não sugeri isso, só disse que o amarelo não parecia adequado à situação. E sempre me fez impressão a inércia nestas situações quando os eventos não seguem exactamente como previsto. A memória é curta...



Verdade. Mas lançar uma barragem de avisos para uma população (ou mudá-los frequentemente), que na sua gigantesca maioria, não percebe os meandros da profissão também não ajuda. Relativamente à memória, lembro-me do Gordon. Alerta vermelho lançado, tudo fechado e dia de sol como resultado. As críticas da população não foram as melhores. É a eterna coisa. O IPMA pode usar o radar das Terceira mas é manifestamente pouco útil no mau tempo vindo de sudoeste/sul. Trabalha-se com o que se tem. Quando é pouco a probabilidade de errar é maior. Mas lançar avisos potencialmente exagerados é tão mau para a credibilidade como não lançar avisos. A população não percebe.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:34)

Afgdr disse:


> Retirei os dados do Ogimet, podem até estar incorretos.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2015&mes=05&day=01&hora=18&ind=08515



Como tenho estado a seguir de perto as estações da RHA, observo que há várias delas que não estão com certeza a funcionar bem, algumas que se mantém a zero na ilha de S.Miguel, Sete Cidades que não passou de algumas décimas por hora todo o dia, etc. Sendo assim a minha confiança nos dados desta rede diminuiu. O facto de as três estações de Santa Maria estarem a zero também leva-me a aceitar que o valor apresentado pelo Ogimet pode estar correcto.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:43)




----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:47)

Os caudais nas estações hidrográficas estão na sua maior parte a aumentar, ultrapassaram já os máximos anteriores.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 00:47)

Indo rapidamente para NAO neutra. Depois... ver-se-á:


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 00:52)

Acho que a situação pode ser séria. Os acumulados horários voltaram a subir.
Já há *75,7 mm* nas últimas 6 horas no Nordeste, 109,2 mm em 24 horas.
Mesmo assim aviso amarelo (25 a 40mm em 6 horas)?


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mai 2015 às 00:57)

*Acumulados de hoje em estações meteorológicas amadoras

Estações meteorológicas Packet (APRS) de radioamadores:*
- Feteira (Horta), Faial: 21,8 mm
- Santa Cruz (Lagoa), São Miguel: 48,0 mm
- Fajã de Cima (Ponta Delgada), São Miguel: 32,5 mm
- Praia Formosa (Almagreira), Santa Maria: 0,3 mm (?)
- São Roque do Pico, Pico: 17,8 mm

*Estações meteorológicas NETATMO:*
- Serreta (Angra do Heroísmo), Terceira: 45,3 mm


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:00)

Latest 3 Hourly Rain






A Week of accumulation






Este satélite da Nasa deve cair nos próximos meses. Ainda assim tem dados interessantes. Quanto à fiabilidade...

http://trmm.gsfc.nasa.gov/publications_dir/precipitation_msg.html


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:02)

PREVISÃO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO NAS ILHAS DOS AÇORES
BOLETIM METEOROLÓGICO DO DIA 02 DE MAIO DE 2015
PREVISÃO PARA DIA 02 DE MAIO DE 2015 – SÁBADO

S. MIGUEL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas.
Aguaceiros especialmente na madrugada.
Vento oeste bonançoso a moderado (10/30 km/h).
Mar de pequena vaga a cavado.

SANTA MARIA
Céu muito nublado com boas abertas ao longo da manhã.
Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES na madrugada e inicio da manhã.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco (40/50 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h na madrugada,
rodando para oeste e tornando-se gradualmente bonançoso (10/20 km/h).

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1011619022196429

Felizmente a chuva chega ao Algarve dos Açores


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:17)

Bom, parece que o pior já passou para S. Miguel:






Esperando por outras imagens.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 01:22)

Afgdr disse:


> - Praia Formosa (Almagreira), Santa Maria: 0,3 mm (?)



Estás como eu, confusão total sobre o que choveu ou não choveu em Santa Maria! 



Orion disse:


> Bom, parece que o pior já passou para S. Miguel:



 espero bem que sim!

Que falta faz um radarzinho...


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:22)

No sítios habituais a orografia deve fazer com que chova mais um pouco (mas de forma fraca). Algum aguaceiro mais forte localmente não é de excluir:
















Conveção muito interessante a caminho de Sta. Maria. Terá menos chuva devido à orografia.

(última imagem atualizada)


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:25)




----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 01:26)

Receio que estejam a vir grandes caudais pelas ribeiras abaixo. A precipitação na última hora foi a maior de todas em várias estações do interior de S.Miguel.













Mas pelo menos a chuva já quase parou.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:32)

A corrente de sudoeste vai deslocar-se mais para sudeste:











Sábado deverá ser um dia pacífico. Domingo há mais chuva. O evento nas 8 ilhas está praticamente terminado. Para conclusão:


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:51)

O pior mesmo é...

Previsão para domingo, 3.maio.2015

Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas para a tarde.
Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES na madrugada e manhã especialmente em S.
Miguel.

IPMA






Deduzo que o responsável seja este núcleo depressionário que irá intensificar (enfatização rudimentar eu sei):











Algo que tem sido continuamente adiado... trovoadas:






Ver-se-á.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 01:56)

Pela 1:30/1:40 os caudais começaram a diminuir ligeiramente. Note-se que estes caudais são medidos bastante para montante dos cursos de água, não são caudais terminais, para possibilitar o aviso em tempo útil. Portanto os caudais reagem às precipitações num espaço de tempo relativamente curto, talvez menos de uma a duas horas, não sei precisar bem, depende dos locais.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 01:57)

Estado em Sta. Maria: Esperançosamente tempestuoso


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 04:30)

Resumo com as estações da RHA e do IPMA da precipitação caída neste evento em S.Miguel:







Cinco estações ultrapassaram os 100 mm/24h. Quatro tiveram totais horários de 20mm. Mas os totais em 60 minutos podem ter sido superiores, ainda farei esse cálculo.
Notáveis são os totais em 6 horas. Esta foi aliás a duração do intervalo de tempo entre o início e o fim da precipitação forte. Cinco estações receberam quantidades de água superiores a 60 litros por metro quadrado num período de 6 horas, situação que se enquadra no critério do IPMA de aviso vermelho. Mais de metade das estações teve acumulados superiores a 40 mm/6h (laranja).
A estação do Lombo ainda não tinha a série de registos completa à hora da elaboração deste quadro, não sei se por ter parado o funcionamento ou por atraso na transmissão dos dados. O momento de envio dos dados pelas estações e o seu aparecimento na página da RHA é bastante variável, por vezes algumas horas. As horas indicadas são as do fim de cada período horário, penso que há aqui um erro de 10 minutos que tentarei corrigir.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Mai 2015 às 12:37)

Isto tanto pode ficar centrado em S. MIguel como na Terceira ou no triângulo.

Por enquanto parece que a maior parte da chuva irá para o mar.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2015 às 12:55)

Como estará a situação em Santa Maria? A estação do IPMA está off no que respeita a precipitação.


----------



## Azor (2 Mai 2015 às 13:44)

Boas.

Isto ontem aqui por S. Miguel foi uma aguaria até dizer chega.

Hoje, a ilha amanheceu com os picos mais altos cobertos de nevoeiro, ou como se diz por cá no meio rural, "neve".

Foi o que ouvi dizer hoje pela manhã um senhor já de idade avançada, que a Serra Gorda "estava toda raspada de neve", o que na linguagem do povo significa dizer que vai vir mais do mesmo.

Ontem nas Furnas, uma das várias ribeiras que atravessa a freguesia, saltou fora do seu leito normal e foi desaguar para a rua...

Uma situação comum naquela freguesia cada vez que chove muito.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vale-das-Furnas-Digital/313535568838375?fref=photo&sk=photos


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 15:24)

A oeste o núcleo depressionário que irá passar logo. A sul o fluxo de ar quente:


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 15:29)

Ontem:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1648/e193627/meteorologia-acores


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 15:32)




----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 16:34)

Se a situação se mantiver é possível que domingo traga (poucas) trovoadas para o Grupo Oriental. O responsável será o núcleo depressionário:






Revendo as condições:

- CAPE interessante e LI negativo






- Potencialidade para movimentos verticais rápidos:






- Vento convergente à superfície:






- Diferenças interessantes das temperaturas na atmosfera (a 1,5 kms de altura é de +- 10º; a 3 kms de altura é de +- 1º; a 6 kms de altura é de +- -15º). A 850 hPA há uma diferença significativa de temperaturas num curto espaço:
















- Humidade a níveis baixos e médios:











- Aumento da velocidade dos ventos em altitude. Os ventos divergentes mais fortes estarão mais a sul/este:





















- Preferencialmente precipitação:






Infelizmente isto pode desaparecer tudo na próxima saída.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Mai 2015 às 17:26)

Saída 12Z


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 18:57)

Orion disse:


> Ontem:
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1648/e193627/meteorologia-acores



 o mistério da precipitação em Santa Maria.

Os três primeiros gráficos mostram o comportamento dos caudais das ribeiras de Santa Maria medidos pelas estações hidrométricas da RHA.
O último gráfico mostra a intensidade da precipitação (em mm/10 min.) na única estação que não tem registo nulo ao longo do período considerado ( início da tarde de dia 30 até às 16h de hoje), Maia, no extremo sueste da ilha.
Como é evidente não é com um acumulado total de 1,0mm que o caudal da ribeira medido na estação mais perto, Cachaço, atinge um máximo de 42 litros/segundo.
Duas conclusões podem ser tiradas, em alternativa ou cumulativamente:
- O registo pluviométrico está incorrecto por mau funcionamento da estação meteorológica da Maia.
- A precipitação teve uma distribuição espacial muito limitada, não chegando á estação da Maia com a mesma abundância com que de certeza ocorreu para fazer aumentar os caudais que estavam praticamente a seco nas duas ribeiras mais a Leste na ilha.
- As estações meteorológicas de Santa Maria e Praia Formosa têm, com toda a certeza, o registo pluviométrico inoperacional. Os gráficos estão a zero ao longo de todo o período, por isso nem os incluí aqui.

Quanto aos 20mm reportados em Santa Maria das 12h de dia 30 às 12h de dia 1 no boletim da RTP-Açores, supostamente na estação do aeroporto (?), repercutiram-se quase apenas no caudal registado na estação de S.Francisco, a mais perto do aeroporto; fizeram correr muito ligeiramente a ribeira no Cachaço, a sueste e deixaram a seco a de Santa Bárbara, a nordeste. Segundo o registo da Maia, não choveu na ponta sueste da ilha.













A única estação privada da rede WU situa-se no aeroporto LPAZ. Reportou 8,9 mm no dia 30 e 0,1mm ontem e hoje ainda não reportou o total diário mas tem relato de chuva forte pouco antes das 2h. Coincide esta hora com o aumento significativo do caudal na estação hidrométrica de S.Francisco e também com os picos de caudal nas outras duas estações.
Parece que esta estação WU só regista o total acumulado da precipitação diária.


Continua intrigante a diferença de 9mm para 20mm em duas estações supostamente situadas no aeroporto, e ainda o registo nulo na Maia para aquele período das 12h às 12h de dia 30 para 1.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 19:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Como estará a situação em Santa Maria? A estação do IPMA está off no que respeita a precipitação.





StormRic disse:


> Continua intrigante a diferença de 9mm para 20mm em duas estações supostamente situadas no aeroporto, e ainda o registo nulo na Maia para aquele período das 12h às 12h de dia 30 para 1.



Mais misteriosa vai ser a precipitação de ontem. Às vezes é possível outras não. Podem tentar ver em direto o boletim meteo às 20:55, hora do continente:

http://tv.azoresglobal.com/rtpa/

Agora não está a emitir. Supostamente voltará a transmitir entre as 19:25 - 22:40 (Hora dos Açores).


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 19:30)

AzoresPower disse:


>





AzoresPower disse:


> Saída 12Z



Vamos ter uma madrugada interessante seguimento do Grupo Central. 

Repare-se na ligeira diferença na previsão da precipitação entre as duas _runs_. Houve uma diminuição dos picos espaciais de intensidade contrabalançado por um aumento da área abrangida aliado a uma maior proximidade das ilhas. Contas feitas aumentou os acumulados esperados para as ilhas de sudoeste, Faial e Pico, mas a área de acumulados maiores mantém-se sobre o oceano e passará a sueste.
Mas... e se a direcção do movimento fôr ligeiramente diferente e em vez de ser de WSW virar um pouco mais para SW?




Nesse caso as ilhas apanham com a área de máxima precipitação. 

Mas neste momento estão previstos cerca de 40mm para a costa sul do Pico (Ribeiras/Lajes do Pico), 38mm para a costa norte (S.Roque); 26mm para a Horta.
O acumulado na estação de S.Caetano, a 710m de altitude na encosta sudoeste da montanha do Pico, vai ser sem dúvida interessante (sempre me fez impressão a situação de S.Mateus e S.Caetano mesmo encostadas ao flanco sul-sudoeste da montanha  ).


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 19:32)

Orion disse:


> Mais misteriosa vai ser a precipitação de ontem.



Ontem que é na verdade hoje, a precipitação significativa começou depois da meia-noite. Pelo comportamento das ribeiras terá que ser superior aos 20mm.


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2015 às 20:19)

O Ecmwf aponta essa precipitação para São Miguel e a do grupo central cairá no mar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gostava mesmo de ver o Arome, mas já se encontra indisponível há já alguns dias...


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mai 2015 às 20:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, choveu apenas de madrugada. O céu apresentou-se entre o pouco e o muito nublado até agora.




João Pedro disse:


> Como estará a situação em Santa Maria? A estação do IPMA está off no que respeita a precipitação.



Segundo as synops, o acumulado desde as 00h de hoje no Aeroporto de Santa Maria é de 14,0 mm.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 21:08)

Falando agora mesmo no telejornal acerca do mau tempo.. O IPMA registou 111 l/m2 no Nordeste. Reportagem no cais de cruzeiros 

Na 'net vê-se melhor aqui:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpacores

Daqui a pouco vai transmitir novamente o boletim  - 20:30 (não vi o primeiro)


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 21:29)

Sta. Maria - 14 l/m2. Das 12 h de ontem às 12 de hoje.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 21:43)

Acompanhar o núcleo depressionário nas próximas horas será crítico - especialmente a conveção, visível na última imagem. Só assim se saberá aonde vai parar a chuva. A Eumetsat não dá um bom ângulo (oeste dos Açores). O acompanhamento do nordeste do Atlântico por parte da NOAA (em parceria com a Eumetsat) não funciona desde o dia 23 de Abril. O fortalecimento do núcleo está previsto ser mais evidente durante a madrugada.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/imagery/neatl.html

Novamente, uns radares davam jeito...


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 21:55)

Afgdr disse:


> Segundo as synops, o acumulado desde as 00h de hoje no Aeroporto de Santa Maria é de 14,0 mm.





Orion disse:


> Sta. Maria - 14 l/m2. Das 12 h de ontem às 12 de hoje.



Então pelo menos já sabemos, com grande probabilidade, que se trata da mesma estação. Boa informação pois assim podemos consultá-la nas synops.
Avaliando o efeito nas ribeiras conclui-se que nas zonas mais elevadas houve um pico de chuva superior ao do aeroporto, enquanto que este teve uma precipitação mais prolongada.
Esperava mais do que 14mm mas a distribuição espacial deve ter levado mais chuva para a zona alta da ilha. Efeito que aliás é normal e foi característico desta frente à sua passagem por S.Miguel também.



Orion disse:


> O IPMA registou 111 l/m2 no Nordeste



É interessante que seja essa a informação oficial para o público. 
Podiam pormenorizar um pouco mais, não custa nada, tal como referir os acumulados em outros períodos curtos, porque 24 horas, e ainda por cima fixas nos seus limites, é uma informação pobre e muito incompleta.

Na verdade esse valor é pouco significativo porque supostamente é das 12h às 12h, quando a precipitação intensa esta madrugada terminou às 2h e por outro lado, na madrugada do dia 1 é que choveu intensamente também, antes das 12h.
Correctamente das 12h às 12h até é 116 e não 111 mm, este valor seria das 16h às 16h, mas são detalhes.
O que importa é que o total de 111 mm é "pulverizado" pelo total das 2h às 2h e que está incluído no quadro que apresentei em mensagem anterior: 138,2mm (e até pelo de *138,3mm das 3h às 3h*).

Com um radar como os do continente avaliava-se muito melhor a real distribuição da precipitação através das estimativas de acumulados, tirava-se muitas dúvidas. Sonhos... :assobio:


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 22:17)

Segundo a run do GFS das 12h, a cota de neve no Pico, quando começar a chover a partir das 0h, andará á volta dos 2100m. Será que isso significa que a montanha pode receber novo nevão no seu topo?


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 22:58)




----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 22:59)

Última saída do GFS: Grosso da precipitação no G. Central.

IPMA/ECM: Grosso da precipitação no G. Oriental

Quem vencerá?


----------



## Azor (2 Mai 2015 às 23:28)

Vamos lá ver o que aí vem mas parece que vai ser mais uma madrugada de sobressalto em S. Miguel.

Tanto tempo sem chover e agora vem tudo de uma vez...

Há de se ouvir falar.

Bom acompanhamento e até já


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


> Última saída do GFS: Grosso da precipitação no G. Central.
> 
> IPMA/ECM: Grosso da precipitação no G. Oriental
> 
> Quem vencerá?



Sem dúvida interessante esta dualidade. Tudo depende da trajectória do núcleo da depressão.

Entretanto no Pico, São Caetano é a minha estação de seguimento, o vento que esteve toda a tarde de oeste com pouca variações, depois das 21h (utc) começou a rodar para sudoeste. Desde há 50 minutos que ainda não debitou mais dados, espero que não tenha parado de funcionar. A humidade estava nos 100%, no meio das nuvens portanto. A temperatura estacionária entre os 10º e os 11ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 23:30)

Azor disse:


> Vamos lá ver o que aí vem mas parece que vai ser mais uma madrugada de sobressalto em S. Miguel.



Em S.Miguel será só pela manhã.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 23:33)

Orion disse:


>



O que se vê nesta imagem já são trovoadas a sudoeste do Faial?

Na carta das 18h o NHC coloca o centro da depressão a fazer um arco e a passar a norte mesmo perto ou sobre o Gupo Ocidental o que levará o sector quente do sistema frontal, provavelmente a iniciar a oclusão perto do centro, a passar mesmo sobre todas as ilhas dos outros grupos. Deverá haver um subida de temperatura na frente quente.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

Neste momento o vento no Pico está muito fraco e oscilando à volta de Sul, terá passado a pequena crista de altas pressões antes da chegada da depressão. Deve começar a chover dentro de uma a duas horas no máximo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 00:05)

StormRic disse:


> Como é evidente não é com um acumulado total de 1,0mm que o caudal da ribeira medido na estação mais perto, Cachaço, atinge um máximo de 42 litros/segundo.



Faço uma correcção ao valor da precipitação caída na estação da Maia, Santa Maria, esta madrugada do dia 2: não é 1mm mas *3,6mm*. Apesar de já não ser escandalosamente baixo, mantém-se as conclusões.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 00:49)

Azor disse:


> Ontem nas Furnas, uma das várias ribeiras que atravessa a freguesia, saltou fora do seu leito normal e foi desaguar para a rua...
> 
> Uma situação comum naquela freguesia cada vez que chove muito.
> 
> ...



Sobre esta situação é interessante observar o gráfico da estação hidrográfica do Lombo Frio, um pouco a jusante do local da foto. Tratou-se de uma situação de cheia da ribeira que terá começado cerca das 20h. Em cerca de uma hora apenas o caudal passou de menos 3 m3/s para o máximo, mensurável julgo eu, de 10 m3/s (10.000 litros por segundo). O nível da água atingiu nessa altura um primeiro máximo e terá sido nesse momento, um pouco antes uma vez que o local da foto está a montante da estação hidrométrica, que se deu o transbordo. Mas o maior pico de cheia sucedeu mais tarde, cerca das 00:30. Foi cerca de uma hora antes que avaliei a situação como podendo ser séria pois estavam a ocorrer as intensidades maiores de chuva e se detectava já a repercussão nos caudais das ribeiras. Felizmente o pico de cheia durou pouco tempo. A foto ainda foi tirada com luz do dia logo relaciona-se obviamente não com este pico maior de cheia mas com o indicado no gráfico. Os comentários à situação, na página do facebook, também são interessantes de ler.


----------



## Azor (3 Mai 2015 às 00:54)

Já chove por S. Miguel.

Pingos bem fortes nesta altura. Adiantou-se ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 01:07)

Azor disse:


> Já chove por S. Miguel.
> 
> Pingos bem fortes nesta altura. Adiantou-se ou é impressão minha?



Penso que é a frente quente. Dentro de poucos momentos já há imagens mais recentes e confirmo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 01:07)

Azor disse:


> Já chove por S. Miguel.
> 
> Pingos bem fortes nesta altura. Adiantou-se ou é impressão minha?



Talvez um pouco adiantada sim. Só neste momento as estações da RHA deram sinal. Candelária não está a registar bem mas deu sinal há meia hora. No Pico já choveu, 0,3mm; vento de sul fraco mas a aumentar; temperatura a descer, vem aí a frente quente.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 01:11)

É a imagem mais recente. É a frente quente um pouco mais adiantada. O núcleo depressionário está sobre o G. ocidental:


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 01:13)

O GFS modela esta depressão mais a sul. Os seus dados da precipitação dificilmente serão os mesmos:






A depressão veio mais depressa e está no local errado na perspetiva americana.


----------



## Hazores (3 Mai 2015 às 01:16)

Pela terceira ainda não chove...mas pelas imagens não faltará muito


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mai 2015 às 01:29)

Azor disse:


> Já chove por S. Miguel.
> 
> Pingos bem fortes nesta altura. Adiantou-se ou é impressão minha?



Confirmo o mesmo por aqui. De momento, uns pingos só...




StormRic disse:


> Segundo a run do GFS das 12h, a cota de neve no Pico, quando começar a chover a partir das 0h, andará á volta dos 2100m. Será que isso significa que a montanha pode receber novo nevão no seu topo?



A neve que cair não deve acumular por causa da chuva.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 01:34)

Orion disse:


> É a frente quente um pouco mais adiantada. O núcleo depressionário está sobre o G. ocidental:



Estou com dúvidas sobre a localização das frentes. O que é então toda aquela faixa a sudoeste?


----------



## Hazores (3 Mai 2015 às 01:34)

Só para actualizar o estado do tempo já começou a cair uns pingos por aqui também


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 01:41)

StormRic disse:


> Estou com dúvidas sobre a localização das frentes. O que é então toda aquela faixa a sudoeste?



Penso que é a frente quente. O núcleo depressionário, pelas cartas, irá dirigir-se para o G. Oriental. Sendo assim, e supostamente a frente quente deverá dirigir-se para nordeste:
















Estou a especular. A frente fria será empurrada para sul devido ao movimento do núcleo. A frente quente atingirá mais Sta. Maria. Ver-se-á.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 01:41)

Já chove na Lagoa do Carvão em S.Miguel.
Infelizmente parece que as estações da parte oeste de S.Miguel estão a ficar escassas: Candelária e Sete Cidades têm registos erróneos, inaproveitáveis; Capelas não regista.
Só temos portanto Mosteiros e Lagoa do Carvão. Além das IPMA de Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 01:45)

Luz:


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 01:49)

Tendo em conta que a frente está adiantada será já a frente oclusa? Há convecção para relâmpagos. E não são descerníveis duas frentes.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 01:52)

Orion disse:


> Estou a especular. A frente fria será empurrada para sul devido ao movimento do núcleo. A frente quente atingirá mais Sta. Maria. Ver-se-á.



O que me parece é que já está ocluída. A faixa nada tem a ver com as frentes desta pequena depressão que não chegam a ter expressão em altitude, é a minha ideia.
A faixa está relacionada com o jet stream a 200/300 hPa.
As frentes vão ser mal visíveis porque entretanto estão a entrar em oclusão. As massas nebulosas que vão gerar a precipitação ainda vão formar-se.

Há algo que me escapa...


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 01:57)

2,5mm em S.Caetano no Pico até há quinze minutos atrás.

0,2mm nas IPMA de P.Delgada, até uma hora atrás.

Estes valores e horas estão de acordo com o previsto na run das 18h do GFS para as 0h. Coloca o grosso da precipitação a passar sobre o Central e o Oriental apenas com precipitação marginal até às 6h.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 02:05)

As primeiras células deverão chegar em breve a S. Miguel:






Isto não estava previsto. E agora?


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 02:21)

E chegaram:


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 02:23)

Por agora as células com maior expressão estão no mar:






A parte mais ativa do núcleo ainda se localiza entre os grupos central e ocidental.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 02:25)

Curiosamente, o Hirlam previu um cenário semelhante. Só que às 8h:


----------



## lserpa (3 Mai 2015 às 02:36)

Ca pela horta já chove moderado... Parece que o ECMWF está a começar a falhar...


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 02:40)

Choveu e parou em S.Miguel. Acumulados no máximo de 2mm. Todas as estações registaram (as que funcionam bem).


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 02:40)

Mais luz:


----------



## faroeste (3 Mai 2015 às 02:43)

Na ultima hora 0,9 mm. Temperatura 14,8 vamos a ver o que vai dar.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 02:48)

Até há vinte minutos atrás, 01:20 utc, continuava o intervalo na chuva em S.Miguel.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 02:51)

Aguaceiro moderado


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 02:51)

Orion disse:


> A parte mais ativa do núcleo ainda se localiza entre os grupos central e ocidental.



Vai caír primeiro em S.Miguel, parece estar quase. O Grupo Central vai apanhar o enrolamento do centro.

Chove no Pico, moderado. São Caetano só envia os dados de hora a hora:
nas últimas três horas há quinze minutos atrás temos: 0,3+2,5+2,8=5,6mm


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 02:55)

A frente oclusa sobre S. Miguel:











O IPMA também deve estar aos papéis com esta depressão. Ainda não divulgou as cartas de superfície. O que é certo é que a frente praticamente já se foi.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 03:02)

A prova disso está no meu mail e já vem desde há bocado:


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 03:05)

3,6mm na Terceira, costa oeste (estação WU)

IPMA
Horta: 1,5 mm
São Jorge: 0,5 mm
Angra do Heroísmo: 0,4 mm
Graciosa: 0,5 mm

P.Delgada (aeroporto): 0,2 +1,1 mm
Observatório: 0,2+1,0 mm
Nordeste: 1,4 mm


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 03:07)

Orion disse:


> O que é certo é que a frente praticamente já se foi.



A frente ainda está bem a sudoeste, ainda não gerou todas as células. Talvez hajam surpresas.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 03:21)

O aviso amarelo durou algo como 20 minutos na minha zona (imagem das 2h):


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 03:31)

A atenção vira-se para logo de manhã. Até agora foi um _fail_ épico de todos os modelos.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 03:37)

Recomeçou a ser registada chuva em todas as estações de S.Miguel.

Atenção às cartas de superfície das 0h. Vamos ter surpresas.
Ainda está tudo lá muito longe! 












A frente quente ainda vem longe, a depressão move-se lentamente e vai passar com o centro pelo Grupo Central, a trajectória foi corrigida já. A precipitação e a nebulosidade que já chegaram são na verdade uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal. A chuva forte e daí o aviso laranja do IPMA virá com a oclusão do sistema frontal sobre o Grupo Oriental, enquanto o Grupo Central já pouco recebe, provavelmente da frente já ocluída ou nem isso visto ter o centro em cima.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 04:20)

StormRic disse:


> Estou com dúvidas sobre a localização das frentes. O que é então toda aquela faixa a sudoeste?



A nebulosidade daquela faixa está realmente associada ao jet e também ao sistema frontal.

Entretanto a chuva vai progredindo em intensidade:


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 04:25)

Boletim meteo de ontem a partir dos 28:45 mins:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e193636/telejornal-acores


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 04:29)

StormRic disse:


> A frente quente ainda vem longe, a depressão move-se lentamente e vai passar com o centro pelo Grupo Central, a trajectória foi corrigida já. A precipitação e a nebulosidade que já chegaram são na verdade uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal. A chuva forte e daí o aviso laranja do IPMA virá com a oclusão do sistema frontal sobre o Grupo Oriental, enquanto o Grupo Central já pouco recebe, provavelmente da frente já ocluída ou nem isso visto ter o centroem cima.













Tudo indica que aquilo é o núcleo depressionário. Faltam 8 horas. E a carta de superfície é também a mais recente.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 04:35)

No IPMA o ECM está a ser atualizado. Só quando sair a precipitação é que se terá alguma ideia do que virá.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 04:36)

Nova saída do GFS:


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 04:49)

Vá. Não obstante o  estive a ver a animação dos vectores atmosféricos na Eumetsat e nas imagens de radar do IPMA. Sim, aparenta haver sinais de rotação a oeste/noroeste das ilhas do G. Ocidental. E sim, aparente estar a dirigir-se para sudeste, a caminho do G. Oriental. Pouco percetível. Portanto, o membro @StormRic tem razão. Provavelmente foi alguma linha pré-frontal.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 04:51)

Orion disse:


> Tudo indica que aquilo é o núcleo depressionário.



Referes-te a que imagem? A linha de precipitação é uma linha de instabilidade ou nem isso, antes da própria frente quente. O centro da depressão ainda estava muito longe e não aparece sequer definido na imagem do Eumetsat.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 06:14)

Orion disse:


> Boletim meteo de ontem a partir dos 28:45 mins:
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e193636/telejornal-acores



Obrigado pelo link e referência do minuto. A notícia de abertura é interessante também! 

Em relação ao boletim meteo, estive a comparar os valores apresentados no quadro, como sendo das 12h às 12h, e alguns não corespondem aos valores que o IPMA apresenta, de forma automática, nos registos horários das estações on-line e também verificáveis nos resumos diários das 0h às 0h. Será erro de transcrição quando elaboram esse quadro na RTP?





Corvo: *0,9* certo
Flores: *0,6* certo
Faial: _11_ este valor é o das 13h às 13h; às 12h seria *15,7 *
Pico: 3  não faço ideia que valor é este (nem se a estação é a do aeródromo); no aeródromo a soma da série de horas (com muitas falhas) é *13,5*.
São Jorge: 2  outro impossível; *11,3* !
Graciosa: 2  ... ; *8,6 !!*
Terceira: 5 ... ; *29,6 mm* !!!

S.Miguel: 111  que estação para representar a ilha, mas pronto, é Nordeste, foi onde choveu mais, no entanto está errado, o valor certo é *116,2* !

Santa Maria: 14 :assobio: nesta altura já não acredito em valor algum.



Como aqueles cinco valores me pareceram errados demais, investiguei um pouco mais e descobri que são afinal os valores das 16h às 16h. Será assim com todos? Voltei a verificar: Corvo pode ser; o das Flores não é 16h, só pode ser 12h ou 13h; Faial só pode ser mesmo 13h (10,8);  Pico é o das 16h (2,6) mas quer dizer que foram buscar o total mesmo com a série incompleta?? ; São Jorge é o das 16h (1,8); Graciosa é o das 16h (2,4); Terceira é o das 16h (4,9); S.Miguel, Nordeste é o das 16h também (110,8).
Mas o quadro é apresentado como sendo valores das doze horas às doze horas.

Ficaram confusos? Imaginem eu, que estive a verificar isto... 

Conclusão: não acreditem em tudo o que vêem na televisão.

E já agora fica aqui o quadro  completo da precipitação em S.Miguel que deve substituir o da mensagem corespondente.


Spoiler: Precipitação em S.Miguel











A estação do Lombo, cuja série estava incompleta por envio tardio dos dados, junta-se assim também às cinco outras estações com acumulados em 6h superiores a 60mm; atinge também quase a centena de mm em 24 horas.

Algumas considerações finais sobre o evento:

O máximo do acumulado médio de todas as estações em 24 horas foi de 73,0 mm, das 2h de dia 1 às 2h de dia 2.

A hora mais chuvosa foi das 23h à meia-noite. 11,4 mm em média por toda a ilha.

O período de 3 horas mais chuvoso ocorreu entre as 21h e a meia-noite: 24,9mm em média.

O período de *6 horas* mais chuvoso foi das *18h à meia-noite*: caíram em média por* toda a ilha 46,0 mm*, razão pela qual eu insisto que o aviso devia ter sido laranja.
Por sorte, os terrenos, ribeiras, aquíferos, etc ainda não tinham recuperado completamente da seca que assolou a ilha durante pelo menos quatro meses. Talvez isto tenha pesado _a priori_ na emissão do aviso, não sei se é assim que funciona ou se a emissão é automática em função dos acumulados previstos pelos modelos. Por outro lado talvez o critério tenha sido tão sómente as precipitações máximas horárias esperadas e, neste caso, o aviso amarelo esteve marginalmente adequado, apesar de terem ocorrido acumulados de 20mm ou mais em uma hora, pontualmente em algumas estações.

O evento de *precipitação forte* teve uma duração global de *oito horas*, tendo começado às 17h do dia 1 e terminado à 1h do dia 2.
A precipitação média foi de *54,4 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 07:27)

Neste momento, os acumulados da chuva associada à depressão e sistema frontal em aproximação seguem relativamente moderados ou fracos até às 6h:

Corvo, Flores e Santa Maria: zero.

Horta: 7,8 mm (desde as 0h)
Pico: 6,7 mm no aeródromo (desde a 1h); *11,9* mm em São Caetano (desde as 23h)
São Jorge: 4,5 mm (desde as 0h)
Angra do Heroísmo:*10,3* mm (desde as 0h)
Graciosa: *19,5* mm (desde as 0h)
P.Delgada: 4,4 mm no aeroporto e 3,5 mm no observatório (desde as 23h)
Nordeste:  3,5 mm (desde as 0h)
S.Miguel, as estações da RHA têm acumulados da mesma ordem, à volta de 2 a 4mm, pelo que se conclui que a precipitação tem sido do tipo estratiforme e fraca nesta ilha.

Às 6h também a carta de superfície mostra que só agora a frente quente se acérca do arquipélago e com grande rigor é também posicionada uma linha pré-frontal a passar exactamente sobre a Graciosa e Terceira e a justificar assim os maiores acumulados nestas ilhas:


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Mai 2015 às 09:40)

Não chove na Terceira.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 17:12)

O núcleo depressionário que deverá afetar os Açores nos próximos dias. A sua intensidade é ainda incerta:


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 17:19)

Não deixa de ser interessante a tonalidade esbranquiçada no horizonte visto do Nordeste. Reflexo das nuvens longínquas?

16UTC:


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 18:49)

O evento de hoje de manhã afectou de forma significativa apenas a ilha de S.Miguel e em menor escala, a Graciosa. Não há ainda registo disponível de Santa Maria.

Resumo da precipitação de S.Miguel (há uma falha de duas horas no registo de Nordeste na página do IPMA, que não afecta significativamente os totais)





Começou a chover a partir das 23h de ontem.
O pico da intensidade da precipitação ocorreu entre as 7h e as 9h (utc).
A precipitação média de toda a ilha (15 estações disponíveis), máxima em 1 hora foi de 6,9mm; para um período de 3 horas foi de 15,8mm (das 7h às 10h); e para o período de referência de* 6 horas foi de apenas 19,3 mm, entre as 4h e as 10h*.

O período de precipitação forte durou apenas quatro horas, das 6h às 10h.

Só quatro estações tiveram acumulados horários ou em 6 horas dentro dos critérios de emissão de aviso amarelo e apenas Nordeste (uma entre as 15 estações disponíveis) atingiu o nível de aviso laranja para o acumulado em 6 horas. O aviso amarelo emitido esteve portanto adequado ao evento.

Os registos na estação Nordeste aparecem relativamente isolados quanto aos seus valores pois os acumulados são superiores em pelo menos 60% aos das outras estações. A posição geográfica da estação explica perfeitamente esta situação: as outras três estações com maiores acumulados e intensidades, Algarvia, Espigão da Ponte e Salga situam-se também na costa nordeste da ilha de S.Miguel e são as mais próximas da estação de Nordeste.

Nas análises de superfície das 06h e das 12h o centro da depressão passou exactamente sobre a ilha de Santa Maria tendo S.Miguel ficado numa situação de ventos de sul a sueste e rodando para nordeste e norte no fim do período. O ponto triplo da oclusão terá passado assim a sul das ilhas, S.Miguel terá recebido a frente já oclusa mas não tenho a certeza disto, só com as cartas entre estas se podia concluir.

6h





12h





O núcleo depressionário está em fase de cavamento e vai atingir o continente durante o dia de amanhã.

A nova depressão a oeste do arquipélago, ainda bastante longe e que deverá atingir as ilhas na terça-feira, por enquanto não está em cavamento, até encheu ligeiramente e manter-se-á nas próximas 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 19:46)

Começou a chover no Grupo Ocidental às 16h e no Pico continua a chover.

Acumulados de hoje, em mm, até às 18h:

Corvo: 1,2 (nas últimas horas)
Flores: zero

Horta: *7,9 *(não acumulou mais desde as 7h)
Pico (IPMA com falhas): *8,8;* São Caetano (RHA): *13,5 *
São Jorge: 5,7 (não acumulou mais desde as 11h)
Graciosa: 21,8 (não acumulou mais desde as 11h)
Angra do Heroísmo: *11,1
*
P.Delgada (aeroporto): *15,4* (não acumulou mais desde as 9h)
Obs. Afonso Chaves: *17,0* (não acumulou mais desde as 14h)
Nordeste: 51,7 (não acumulou mais desde as 15h)
Maia (Santa Maria, RHA): zero


----------



## lserpa (3 Mai 2015 às 20:27)

StormRic disse:


> Começou a chover no Grupo Ocidental às 16h e no Pico continua a chover.
> 
> Acumulados de hoje, em mm, até às 18h:
> 
> ...


Na Horta apenas caíram uns pingos, mas em algumas freguesias caíram alguns aguaceiros fortes. Estes presenciei na freguesia da Praia Do Almoxarife e no Capelo a meio da tarde.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 23:34)

Não está mau mas não é muito favorável. A ver vamos se se posiciona mais por cima das ilhas


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2015 às 00:52)

StormRic disse:


> O evento de hoje de manhã afectou de forma significativa apenas a ilha de S.Miguel e em menor escala, a Graciosa. Não há ainda registo disponível de Santa Maria.



A partir do minuto 31:41:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e193659/telejornal-acores

PS: Aliás, a RTP disponibiliza todos os dias o boletim meteo agrupado com o telejornal (o 1º vem depois do 2º que demora mais ou menos 30 mins):

http://www.rtp.pt/play/ondemand/informacao


----------



## Afgdr (4 Mai 2015 às 01:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se pouco a muito nublado. Choveu durante a madrugada e início da manhã e caiu um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico à tarde.

Seguem-se os valores da precipitação acumulada ontem em algumas estações meteorológicas amadoras.


*Acumulados em estações meteorológicas amadoras - 03/05/2015

Estações meteorológicas Packet (APRS) de radioamadores*
- Estação da Feteira (Horta), na Ilha do Faial: 0,3 mm
- Estação de Santa Cruz (Lagoa), na Ilha de São Miguel: 14,2 mm
- Estação de São Roque do Pico: 4,3 mm

*Estações meteorológicas NETATMO*
- Estação da Serreta (Angra do Heroísmo), na Terceira: 16,8 mm


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Mai 2015 às 02:21)

Boas ... Por aqui tivemos um dia calmo em termos de precipitação embora tenham ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fracos pelo fim da tarde ... Na madrugada de ontem choveu alguma coisa e como estava na Agualva na zona oeste da ilha assisti à queda de pingos bem grossos por aquela zona da ilha ... De momento tudo calmo por Angra e até deu para ver uma lua cheia lindíssima ...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 02:44)

Orion disse:


> A partir do minuto 31:41:
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e193659/telejornal-acores
> 
> ...




 obrigado mais uma vez, vou tentar ver todos os dias. Sem mais comentários ( a imagem anotada diz tudo) indico a nota de hoje: 17 valores! (ontem foi 9 valores)







Afgdr disse:


> *Acumulados em estações meteorológicas amadoras - 03/05/2015
> 
> Estações meteorológicas Packet (APRS) de radioamadores*
> - Estação da Feteira (Horta), na Ilha do Faial: 0,3 mm
> ...



"Estação da Feteira (Horta), na Ilha do Faial: 0,3 mm". Este valor não deve estar correcto, é típico de uma estação cujo registo de acumulação não funcionou. 0,3mm é a intensidade mínima por defeito.

 Boa recolha!


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2015 às 18:31)

A depressão a oeste:






O evento não deverá ser nada de extraordinário à exceção das muito aguardadas trovoadas:


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:41)

A depressão já está em cavamento e movimento para Leste ou Les-nordeste; "tempestade em desenvolvimento" (developping storm). Oclusão precoce do sistema frontal mas entretanto outras frentes vão gerar-se.

12h de hoje





18h


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 03:34)

Possibilidade de trovoadas hoje e amanhã. É esta a previsão do IPMA. Uma coisa muito infeliz deste evento: a pouca chuva prevista. Penso que o responsável inicial será o ar frio a níveis baixos trazida pela frente oclusa nos grupos ocidental e central (aplicando-se também ao grupo oriental mediante a frente quente):






No meteograma, a coluna A.850 indica a altura da pressão 850hPA. Quanto mais fria for uma massa de ar mais compacta ela é. Como é possivel ver, a altura diminui para os +-1300 metros. A altura padrão é +-1500 metros:






O grupo oriental poderá ter uma sorte diferente. Poderá ser atravessado por um sistema frontal ainda não ocluso:






Uma parcela de ar com um ponto de orvalho mais alto poderá esgueirar-se para o grupo oriental. A frente fria subsequente forçará o ar a subir e condensar uma altitude mais baixa:






A passagem da frente oclusa também originará aguaceiros e, seguramente, trovoadas nos grupos central e ocidental.

Contudo, não é de excluir que algum fator crie convecção antes e depois das frentes, criando assim chuva e trovoada. No meteograma para S. Miguel vejo que há horas previstas com pouca nebulosidade. Aumenta a probabilidade de se ver células de trovoada.

Não sou propriamente um _expert_ em tempo severo e como não há radar provavelmente nunca se saberá. Contudo, há muita vorticidade na atmosfera:

Vorticidade a 850hPA






Vorticidade a 500hPA






Penso que é possível algum fenómeno convectivo mais severo localmente. Mas escrevo com pouca confiança porque não sei o suficiente. O último que me lembro foi este:



De qualquer das formas as câmaras do Projeto Climaat o que não têm em quantidade têm em qualidade. Apanham muito melhor as cores à noite. Como tal poderão ser muito mais úteis para apanhar algum relâmpago:

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/ (secção weathercams)

Termino a minha intervenção com esta foto. Infelizmente a câmara deixa de funcionar às 24h:


----------



## Hazores (5 Mai 2015 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,
por angra do heroismo o tempo já mudou, já estamos com vento e alguma chuva....
Estive a ver os modelos (GFS) e durante esta noite/madrugada promete alguma luminosidade nos céus...

por esta imagem das 14h é notório a aproximação de condições à ocorrência de trovoadas ao arquipélago...


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Bom, as cartas de superfície mostram um cenário muito diferente do previsto até agora. O sistema frontal não chegará ocluso ao arquipélago:











Ou seja a mancha nebulosa a sul do arquipélago é a frente quente, que até agora tem gerado apenas células isoladas:





















Deduzo eu que as células mais fortes a noroeste são devido ao processo de oclusão que a frente está a incorrer. O GFS ainda prevê a injeção de ar mais húmido mas de forma menos vigorosa:






Esta nova configuração das frentes é mais propícia à convecção porque a frente fria levantará ar mais quente e húmido. Há alguma água precipitável na atmosfera. A frente fria poderá 'roubar' algum daquele ar quente que aparece a sudeste do arquipélago (última imagem da animação), o que poderá potenciar a convecção no grupo oriental:


----------



## Afgdr (5 Mai 2015 às 16:14)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com chuva e vento moderado.

Vigora um *aviso amarelo *para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte, que pode ser acompanhada de trovoada.

Comunicado do SRPCBA








No site do IPMA, os horários em que o aviso vai vigorar são diferentes dos apresentados no comunicado do SRPCBA.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Mai 2015 às 16:25)

Já há algumas descargas elétricas a S/SE do Pico.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 16:32)

Célula no G. Central. Relâmpagos incluídos:


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

Nova carta:







Os níveis de CAPE serão mais favoráveis para o final do dia/madrugada.

Em PDL parou de  de forma moderada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Mai 2015 às 18:26)

Boas ... Por aqui começou a chover de forma moderada a partir da tarde mas acalmou na ultima hora ... Ainda nada de trovoadas por aqui mas sente-se algumas rajadas de vento ...


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 18:34)

Orion disse:


> O sistema frontal não chegará ocluso ao arquipélago





Orion disse:


> Nova carta:



A interpretação é diferente, pelo NHC já está ocluso até a sul de Santa Maria:





Mas pelo MetOffice, a situação é complicada, a frente está regenerada como uma ampla frente quente:





Tal como referi, a oclusão não significa que não se gerem ou regenerem novas frentes.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 18:37)

Continuo confuso. Mas vem o quê? Frente oclusa ou quente/fria?

PS: Publicação ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 18:40)

Nem dá para diferenciar com base nas temperaturas:


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

Na RHA, S.Miguel, começou a chover desde as 10h da manhã. Os acumulados horários não são volumosos, pontualmente no máximo 5 ou 6mm.

Nada acusa em Santa Maria.

No Pico, S.Caetano, também começou por volta das 10h com chuva fraca e já houve três períodos com acumulados pouco significativos.

Nas EMA's do IPMA os valores em S.Miguel são semelhantes aos da RHA.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 18:43)

Orion disse:


> Continuo confuso. Mas vem o quê? Frente oclusa ou quente/fria?
> 
> PS: Publicação ao mesmo tempo



Nem o NHC e o MetOffice parecem estar de acordo... 
Portanto... _nowcasting_ com as imagens de satélite!


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 18:43)

Uma questão de perspetiva:


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 18:46)

Orion disse:


> Continuo confuso. Mas vem o quê? Frente oclusa ou quente/fria?



Dou mais crédito ao MetOffice, situação complexa de frentes com uma frente quente à cabeça, linhas de instabilidade no sector quente e frente fria ainda perto do centro da depressão.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 18:48)

Pois,  e segundo a esta imagem é uma frente fria....


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 18:49)

lserpa disse:


> Pois,  e segundo a esta imagem é uma frente fria....


Ou melhor, nem vem definido.... Há uma nebulosidade provenientes de ar frio e uma faixa de cbs e logo de seguida, mais a W NW a frente fria...


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 18:51)

Pela última imagem, das 17h, ambas as cartas de superfície têm razão de ser, claro.
A primeira frente fria, fraca, já lá vai a sueste, nova frente vigorosa junto ao centro da depressão, sector quente  alongado com linhas de instabilidade.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 18:57)

StormRic disse:


> Pela última imagem, das 17h, ambas as cartas de superfície têm razão de ser, claro.
> A primeira frente fria, fraca, já lá vai a sueste, nova frente vigorosa junto ao centro da depressão, sector quente  alongado com linhas de instabilidade.


Mais incrível ainda é que nem caiu uma gota de água aqui no Faial, desta mancha que se vê na imagem de satélite...


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 19:02)

Orion disse:


> Uma questão de perspetiva:





lserpa disse:


> Mais incrível ainda é que nem caiu uma gota de água aqui no Faial, desta mancha que se vê na imagem de satélite..



Repara nas imagens do SpotAzores: uma camada de nuvens altas e nevoeiros/estratos baixos, o satélite por vezes engana.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 19:16)

Até agora é o eixo Graciosa-Terceira-S.Miguel que recebeu a precipitação significativa.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 19:17)

Agora sim, vê-se a frente fria a cruzar o arquipélago e já se consegue verificar a ocorrência de oclusão, (O) a verde.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 19:29)

Pode-se ver neste pequeno vídeo a grade atividade vertical que se está a desenrolar na área onde está a ocorrer a oclusão, sensivelmente a oeste do grupo central


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 19:49)

Precipitação acumulada até às 18h utc, nas estações do IPMA.

E destaque para... Santa Maria!  Finalmente está a registar dados de precipitação!

Corvo: *0,0 *
Flores: *4,4* (entre as 8h e as 13h) 
Horta: *0,0  *
Pico (IPMA com falhas): _0,3_. São Caetano (RHA): *8,9*
São Jorge: *0,2* 
Graciosa: *3,1 *
Angra do Heroísmo: *9,9 *
P.Delgada (aeroporto): *9,6*
Obs. Afonso Chaves: *6,8*
Nordeste:* 14,7 *

Santa Maria: 1,4


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Mai 2015 às 19:55)

Sigo com chuva e vento. Estão sensivelmente 15ºC, para já, não há sinal de trovoada.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 19:55)

Até agora a convecção está a ser inibida devido à entrada de ar seco (a vermelho na primeira imagem e a cinzento mais escuro na segunda):


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 19:58)

Contudo, e ainda é cedo para dizer porque não é explícito olhando para as imagens de satélite, penso que já se está formando a próxima frente (fria?):


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 20:12)

Orion disse:


> não é explícito olhando para as imagens de satélite, penso que já se está formando a próxima frente (fria?)



Penso que não estará situada aí mas logo à direita do gancho da oclusão, aquela linha sinuosa. 
Esta humidade descrita com cores nas imagens, é a todos os níveis da atmosfera ou só nos níveis altos?

Reconsiderando talvez tenhas razão, a linha sinuosa será uma linha de instabilidade,


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 20:13)

StormRic disse:


> Precipitação acumulada até às 18h utc, nas estações do IPMA.
> 
> E destaque para... Santa Maria!  Finalmente está a registar dados de precipitação!
> 
> ...


O Pico com ventos de quadrante SE como esteve hoje, chuva na Horta é para esquecer... E se for Este ainda pior  Prometeu, prometeu e a única coisa que houve foi vento bastante forte e dois ou três pingos grossos... A rajada máxima  de 75,4km/H.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 20:17)

Neste momento praticamente não chove no Grupo Oriental.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 20:34)

StormRic disse:


> Esta humidade descrita com cores nas imagens, é a todos os níveis da atmosfera ou só nos níveis altos?



Boa pergunta. Não tenho a certeza mas acho que é a níveis baixos.

A realidade está a acontecer mais ou menos como previsto:






As novas imagens de satélite não são as mais nítidas mas vou fazer um boneco para se ter uma ideia:






Será que a primeira frente foi de facto a frente quente no grupo oriental e uma mistura desta com a oclusa nos restantes grupos? Ainda é difícil discernir a 'nova' frente quente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Mai 2015 às 20:50)

Por aqui temos chuva com pingos grados puxada a vento com rajadas por vezes fortes ... Ainda não há registos de trovoada mas em termos de mau tempo este faz-se sentir aqui por Angra ... E a chuva vai ficando cada vez mais intensa ...


----------



## faroeste (5 Mai 2015 às 21:19)

Por aqui na ultima hora  5.7mm vento está fraco cerca de 30km de rajada máxima.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Orion disse:


> Será que a primeira frente foi de facto a frente quente no grupo oriental e uma mistura desta com a oclusa nos restantes grupos? Ainda é difícil discernir a 'nova' frente quente.



Esta marcação das frentes não está bem, a vermelho é a primeira frente fria, a oclusão que se regenerou em frente quente é o que está sobre as ilhas, de ESE para WNW e fazendo um gancho típico para sudoeste. A azul parece-me correcto, nova frente fria.

Comparando com a carta de superfície do NHC, onde ainda não está assinalada a nova frente fria:


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

A carta do MetOffice está mais completa, coloca a oclusão como frente quente e liga-lhe, perto do centro, a nova frente fria. Desenha claramente o gancho da oclusão:





Os acumulados de precipitação até ao momento e em S.Miguel estão de acordo com esta posição da frente quente; também o facto de não chover no Faial, e chover sim no Pico e na Terceira, pela ondulação da frente quente.

Precipitação em S.Miguel até às 19h utc mas até às 20h terão permanecido os mesmos acumulados, praticamente não chove desde as 18h.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 21:39)

StormRic disse:


> Esta marcação das frentes não está bem, a vermelho é a primeira frente fria,



A vermelho assinalei o fluxo de ar quente vindo do golfo do México por ação do anticlone que irá bombear ar húmido e quente para posteriormente ser levantado pelo ar frio e seco da frente fria. Não é a frente quente em si.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Já se vê algumas células:







Agora é vê-las crescer e esperar por umas boas luzes


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

Orion disse:


> A vermelho assinalei o fluxo de ar quente vindo do golfo do México por ação do anticlone que irá bombear ar húmido e quente para posteriormente ser levantado pelo ar frio e seco da frente fria. Não é a frente quente em si.



Ok , mas nesse caso o fluxo deve ser desenhado não sobre a linha de nuvens. Quanto à nova frente quente, ela não é nova em posição mas sim um estado modificado da antiga oclusão. É portanto o que há de mais evidente neste momento nos sistemas nebulosos, é o alinhamento de nuvens sobre as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 21:55)

Uma boa imagem para demonstrar a intrusão de ar húmido:













StormRic disse:


> Ok , mas nesse caso o fluxo deve ser desenhado não sobre a linha de nuvens.



Era só para dar uma ideia


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 21:59)

Orion disse:


> A realidade está a acontecer mais ou menos como previsto:



 (a 6 horas a previsão tinha que estar correcta)



Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui temos chuva com pingos grados puxada a vento com rajadas por vezes fortes ... Ainda não há registos de trovoada mas em termos de mau tempo este faz-se sentir aqui por Angra ... E a chuva vai ficando cada vez mais intensa ...





faroeste disse:


> Por aqui na ultima hora  5.7mm vento está fraco cerca de 30km de rajada máxima.



Confirma-se com a IPMA, 5,3mm em Angra do Heroísmo, já acumula *17,1mm*.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 22:03)

Orion disse:


> Uma boa imagem para demonstrar a intrusão de ar húmido:



Imagem bem interessante!  Mostra o conteúdo total de água precipitável. O quanto ela efectivamente precipita ou não depende da eficácia das perturbações, mas representa portanto a precipitação máxima a esperar se a massa ficar estática.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 22:06)

Orion disse:


> Agora é vê-las crescer e esperar por umas boas luzes



Vamos lá ver se aquilo não passa tudo a sul. Está a parecer-me muito abaixo das ilhas. 

O centro da depressão está previsto que passe a norte das ilhas, no seu deslocamento para Leste. Em princípio, se as células não forem atiradas para muito longe do centro, as ilhas serão atingidas.
Mas o fluxo de noroeste do lado oeste do centro é muito forte, classificado como "tempestade" (storm) e pode empurrar tudo para sul. O núcleo depressionário começou a encher, não sei se consegue fazer aquilo rodar à sua volta.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 22:12)

Orion disse:


> Agora é vê-las crescer e esperar por umas boas luzes



Consegues arranjar uma animação de imagens de satélite?

Qual é a carta de prognóstico para as próximas horas? É que a circulação parece tão a sul, ficando as ilhas no bordo norte. É difícil perceber que o centro vá passar a norte das ilhas.


----------



## faroeste (5 Mai 2015 às 22:19)

Agora não chove mas no período 20.00 e às 20.59 só 0,6 mm. Vamos a ver se temos luz e mais uma chuva. Tudo indica que sim.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 22:36)

O que se passa na terceira? Chove muito na costa oeste, segundo esta estação EN1-1A IANGRADO3 já caíram 35,1mm hoje dos quais 24,2mm desde as 16:30.

É espantoso o Faial estar a zero, mas todas as estações o confirmam, IPMA e WU, pelo menos na zona da Horta e costa sul/este.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues arranjar uma animação de imagens de satélite?










StormRic disse:


> Qual é a carta de prognóstico para as próximas horas? É que a circulação parece tão a sul, ficando as ilhas no bordo norte. É difícil perceber que o centro vá passar a norte das ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> O que se passa na terceira? Chove muito na costa oeste, segundo esta estação EN1-1A IANGRADO3 já caíram 35,1mm hoje dos quais 24,2mm desde as 16:30.
> 
> É espantoso o Faial estar a zero, mas todas as estações o confirmam, IPMA e WU, pelo menos na zona da Horta e costa sul/este.


Sim, hoje esteve algum sol pela Horta, e com o vento no quadrante que estava, dificilmente ultrapassa a montanha... Apesar se serem nuvens de base baixa e torres muito altas, toda a nebulosidade baixa esbarra na montanha e é obrigada a subir, e com o vento forte ela precipita-se em chuva fraca montanha abaixo, daí haver uma acumulação razoável na estação de São Caetano. Por consequência a zona metade sul da ilha fica limpa de nuvens baixas e com tetos superiores a 2200 metros, isto deve-se ao sisalhamento ou turbulência, como quiserem chamar, provocado pela montanha. Vou ver na net se há alguma foto que corresponde ao que estou a dizer... Istmos movimentos de massas de ar, são o berçário das fantásticas lenticulares do Pico


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 00:04)

Parece gerarem-se núcleos secundários no sistema de baixas pressões.

Em S.Miguel, só chuviscos nas últimas horas, mais na costa sudoeste. Para citar as estações WU tivemos um acumulado hoje de 6,1mm em Lagoa e 8mm em Ponta Delgada.

Pela animação de satélite parece ser a vez do Grupo Ocidental receber a sua parte e talvez o Faial e o Pico tenham uma célula a chegar também. Flores recomeçou a acumular, 0,3mm.

A estação de S.Caetano no Pico, na costa sudoeste, está a falhar a transmissão de dados à semelhança da EMA do IPMA no lado noroeste da ilha.

Angra do Heroísmo continuou a acumular, há uma hora atrás tinha 22,1mm acumulados hoje (ontem dia 5).

Todas as outras ilhas registaram zero nas últimas duas a três horas ou mais. Já é um intervalo de tempo grande para uma situação inserida bem no âmago de uma depressão bastante activa como esta.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 00:12)

O Grupo Ocidental não tem qualquer aviso neste momento; o Central tem aviso amarelo desde as 19h até às 6h da madrugada para chuva pontualmente forte e trovoada; o Oriental tem o mesmo tipo de aviso mas até às 13h.

Só a ilha Terceira tem merecido o aviso emitido desde as 19h.

No Grupo Ocidental a pressão atmosférica é de 1000 hPa e o vento é de E ou SE. Dificilmente isto significa que o núcleo esteja a passar a norte.


----------



## Hazores (6 Mai 2015 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> O que se passa na terceira? Chove muito na costa oeste, segundo esta estação EN1-1A IANGRADO3 já caíram 35,1mm hoje dos quais 24,2mm desde as 16:30.
> 
> É espantoso o Faial estar a zero, mas todas as estações o confirmam, IPMA e WU, pelo menos na zona da Horta e costa sul/este.


Não posso confirmar os valores, mas que choveu muito e forte nesse período choveu e apenas na zona oeste, penso que devido à orografia...


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 00:26)

Atenção terceirenses - 21-23h:


----------



## Hazores (6 Mai 2015 às 00:28)

Orion disse:


> Atenção terceirenses - 21-23h:



Já passou.... e ouvi os trovões, mas não deu para ver relâmpagos


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 00:34)

Há pouco:


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 00:41)

Vai ser isso o resto da noite (pelo menos é essa a expectativa). Células com desenvolvimento muito rápido.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 00:55)

Orion disse:


> Atenção terceirenses - 21-23h:





Orion disse:


> Vai ser isso o resto da noite (pelo menos é essa a expectativa). Células com desenvolvimento muito rápido.



Há ali grandes vazios e é lá que elas vão nascer, tal como esta que passou de raspão na Terceira.

Não relacionado: choveu fraco no Pico e Santa Maria nos últimos vinte minutos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 01:08)

Neste momento estamos em modo conta-gotas:

Última hora: 0,3mm nas Flores; zero em todas as restantes EMA's.

Reportem todos os pingos que caírem...


----------



## lserpa (6 Mai 2015 às 01:15)

Chove pesado aqui pela Horta!!! Agora só falta as luzes


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 01:24)

Já há relâmpagos na frente:






Devem faltar algo como 3/4 horas para ela chegar:






Este é um evento que estava a ser previsto há muitos dias. Mas ainda assim a incerteza é muita. O IPMA carrega na precipitação para a Terceira e Graciosa. Vamos esperar que não seja um fiasco. A espera é... ansiogénica


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 01:51)

A célula na Terceira é muito interessante. Enorme e a debitar relâmpagos:






A célula que passou pelo Faial está em franco desenvolvimento também.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Mai 2015 às 01:56)

Trovoada a W do Faial pelas 00h23


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 02:15)

moderada


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 02:15)

Localização do centro da depressão:


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 02:20)

Orion disse:


> moderada



Chuva forte nas estações de sueste de S.Miguel (maciço das Furnas e Tronqueira).


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 02:23)

Chuva moderada no Pico, desde há hora e meia.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 02:32)

Célula na costa oeste da Terceira: 0,8mm na Serreta.
Esta e as pequenas células que passaram em S.Miguel (direcção SWNE):





Célula a sul da Terceira vai desenvolver-se, deve estar em cima da ilha.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 02:41)

Continua a acumular nas Flores, pouco 2,6mm, e em Santa Maria também choveu, 1,3mm.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 02:56)

Passada esta linha de células, novo vazio onde podem nascer outras a qualquer momento:










Célula sobre a Terceira.

Serreta: 1,5mm 

Parou de chover no Pico (S.Caetano) há meia hora. Acumulou 5,0mm 

Tudo escasso até agora...


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 03:07)

lserpa disse:


> Chove pesado aqui pela Horta!!! Agora só falta as luzes



3,9 mm! 

E as "luzes"? 

Mais células:
- sobre a Terceira continua a desenvolver-se;
- a sul da ilha nova célula apareceu em menos de meia hora, é maior que a anterior.





Correcção: o acumulado no Pico é 5,0mm.


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 03:43)

Bem sei que ainda falta muito tempo. Mas, honestamente, tem sido um tédio este evento. Não é todos os dias que se tem potencial para trovoadas. Agora que se tem... Mas mais o curioso está a nordeste dos Açores onde nem CAPE estava previsto:


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 03:45)




----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 03:56)




----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 04:16)

Análises das 0h utc:

Interpretação simples pelo NHC/NOAA:





MetOffice, distingue várias frentes mas não se consegue ver a velha frente fria que o NHC insiste em colocar sobre o Grupo Oriental àquela hora:





Tentativa de estabelecer a relação da análise do MetOffice com a imagem de satélite das 0h. A colocação da frente fria pelo NHC faz sentido também. A frente fria do MetOffice é difícil de encontrar:





Últimas imagens do sat24:









A Terceira já liberta das células maiores que na verdade pouco produziram. Serreta continua com 2mm.
Mas a EMA do IPMA de Angra do Heroísmo recebeu *9,6mm* da 1h às 2h utc (até uma hora atrás).


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 04:33)

Pelas temperaturas às 2h, todas as ilhas estão no mesmo sector, variações mínimas entre ilhas:





e várias estações por todos os grupos a zero quanto a precipitação nesta hora, Corvo desde há dois dias sem acumular, Graciosa muito estranhamente desde há oito horas, S.Jorge recebeu a primeira chuva significativa deste evento. E o centro da chuva é a Terceira a par de S.Miguel. Santa Maria volta a zero, assim como o Faial e as Flores.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 05:45)

A última hora:





*Resumo dos acumulados deste evento até às 3h utc:*

*Ilha de S.Miguel, RHA e IPMA*





Lagoa WU: (24h) 6,1
Ponta Delgada WU: (24h) 7,9

Todo o Grupo Oriental não teve qualquer precipitação até esta hora que se enquadrasse minimamente num aviso amarelo.


Valores máximos dos acumulados nas outras ilhas até às 3:00 utc *(uma hora; 3h; 6h; 24h)* nas estações da rede do IPMA (salvo se indicada outra rede).

Corvo: zero
Flores: 2,4; 3,7; 4,4; 6,9

Faial (Horta): 3,9; 4,8; 4,8; 4,8
Pico (São Caetano, RHA): 4,2; 6,8; 8,1; 16,3
São Jorge: 2,9; 2,9; 2,9; 3,4
Graciosa: 2,6; 3,1; 3,1; 5,7
Terceira:
- Angra do Heroísmo: *9,6; 12,1; 19,6; 34,2*
- Serreta WU / NetAtmo: (24h) *37,6*
- Lajes WU: (24h) 9,9 (?)
Santa Maria:
- Aeroporto: (desde as 10h) 1,5; 1,6; 2,9; 4,3 (total de 16 horas apenas)
- Maia (RHA): 0,4; 0,7; 1,0; 1,3
- Praia Formosa WU: (24h) 4,1
- LPAZ WU: (24h) 1,0 (?)

Só a ilha Terceira registou até às 3h precipitação próxima dos mínimos dos critérios de emissão de aviso amarelo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 05:54)

Últimas imagens de satélite possíveis :









O arco de células a sudoeste de S.Miguel desloca-se para NNE expandindo o seu raio.
Atingirá eventualmente as ilhas de Santa Maria, S.Miguel, Pico e Faial.


----------



## Hazores (6 Mai 2015 às 10:18)

Bom dia, 
A sucessão de células que se desenvolveram junto/sobre a ilha terceira provocaram chuva e a tão esperada trovoada pela noite dentro


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 15:28)

Às 5 h da manhã já era possível ver o reflexo das trovoadas nas nuvens. O céu estava repleto de nuvens baixas mas entre as abertas via-se _cumulus congestus_. A manhã trouxe trovoada e chuva moderada a forte. O alerta laranja quer de chuva quer de trovoada está prestes a terminar.
















 de forma fraca agora.


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 17:00)

O compósito de hoje não ficou grande coisa:






Ainda assim é possível ver a célula entre S. Miguel e Terceira. A sul/sudoeste está a depressão. Daqui a pouco ficará disponível o compósito do satélite Aqua. Poderá, ou não, ter melhor qualidade. Clicar aqui para ver as imagens.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 17:32)

*Resumo dos acumulados deste evento até às 15h utc:*

*Ilha de S.Miguel, RHA e IPMA*

*



*

Observando estes valores de precipitação, o evento não se enquadrou nos criterios de aviso sequer amarelo, apenas uma das 22 estações (Lameiro, na vertente norte do maciço do Fogo) chegou ao mínimo do critério e só para 1 hora.

Relembremos que no evento do passado dia 1 para 2, foram atingidos valores médios para a ilha S.Miguel de 11,4mm em 1 hora (3,7mm hoje), 24,9mm em 3 horas (8,1mm hoje), 46,0mm em 6 horas (9,5mm hoje). Nesse evento o aviso foi apenas amarelo quando a situação na verdade atingiu os critérios de aviso vermelho.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 18:58)

Evolução da depressão hoje.
Tal como ontem já se desconfiava, o centro não se situou a norte das ilhas mas a oeste/sudoeste, daí ter afectado o arquipélago menos do que se esperava:









O NHC já desenha uma segunda nova frente fria (nunca chegou a representar a anterior) e remete a trajectória do centro rapidamente para nordeste, apesar de haver um núcleo secundário que seguirá para sueste e será absorvido. Penso que entre os dois centros deverá haver condições com pouca instabilidade.

Nas análises do MetOffice a frente fria que vinha sendo indicada atingiu a ilha de S.Miguel ao início da manhã, e foi a responsável pelo breve período de precipitação forte.





Às 12h o núcleo depressionário com um centro complexo torna muito difícil perceber a evolução:





Uma hora atrás começou a chover moderado na encosta sudoeste do Pico. Um aguaceiro isolado nas Furnas em S.Miguel.









A linha de instabilidade (frente?) aproxima-se do Grupo Oriental e passará sobre estas ilhas. O Grupo Central será só afectado nas suas ilhas meridionais, Faial e Pico, talvez São Jorge; o Ocidental já em fluxo de norte, sem precipitação significativa.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

S.Miguel a ser mais atingido pela frente oclusa, não há ainda acumulados até à minutos atrás.





Ainda chove no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (6 Mai 2015 às 20:07)

Aqui pela Horta sigo com céu muito nublado, ocorreram alguns aguaceiros esta tarde, sigo neste momento com um QNH de 997  ao longe no mar, aparente vir uma bela carga de água... O centro da depressão até não está assim tão longe daqui


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 20:16)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui pela Horta sigo com céu muito nublado, ocorreram alguns aguaceiros esta tarde, sigo neste momento com um QNH de 997  ao longe no mar, aparente vir uma bela carga de água... O centro da depressão até não está assim tão longe daqui



Interessante! Esses aguaceiros achas que acumularam alguma coisa? No observatório está a zero desde as 6h da manhã. O teu local de observação é muito longe?


----------



## lserpa (6 Mai 2015 às 20:20)

Tenta pesquisar na Feteira. O meu local de trabalho é lá e veio umas pancadas de água esta tarde. E de seguida muita evaporação, 10 min depois já estava seco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 20:25)

Quarenta minutos atrás era esta a situação dos movimentos das nuvens:


----------



## lserpa (6 Mai 2015 às 20:40)

Ok, visto que já percebi realmente o que era a mancha que estava no mar lol. Ou seja, desde o aeroporto até á parte sul da Horta está bom, sem uma gota de água. De meio da cidade e para norte chove e está bem fechado. 
Ps. É precipitação apenas estratiforme... Ou seja, na zona do observatório, não cai uma gota !!!!


----------



## Afgdr (6 Mai 2015 às 21:09)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mais expressivos durante a manhã, intercalando com pausas. Ouviram-se alguns trovões pelo início da manhã.




StormRic disse:


> Observando estes valores de precipitação, o evento não se enquadrou nos criterios de aviso sequer amarelo, apenas uma das 22 estações (Lameiro, na vertente norte do maciço do Fogo) chegou ao mínimo do critério e só para 1 hora.



Não se enquadrou num aviso amarelo, muito menos num aviso laranja. Foi emitido um aviso laranja de manhã para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada. Não se verificaram situações merecedoras desse aviso... Foi um pouco exagerado...


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 21:10)

*Acumulados médios na Ilha de S.Miguel (média de 22 estações das redes da RHA e IPMA), deste evento até às 19h utc de hoje:*


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

lserpa disse:


> Tenta pesquisar na Feteira. O meu local de trabalho é lá e veio umas pancadas de água esta tarde. E de seguida muita evaporação, 10 min depois já estava seco.



A estação WU Horta Castelo Branco registou 0,2mm com as condições "aguaceiros fracos de chuva" às 15:30 e 16:30. O Observatório ficou a zero.

Não há muito mais a esperar desta depressão em termos de precipitação nas próximas horas:


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Mai 2015 às 01:20)

Aqui por Angra depois de um dia calmo recomeçou a chover há mais ou menos 10 minutos ...  Nada de muito expressivo ... Ontem não ouvi a trovoada mas já houve pessoas que dizem que a ouviram ...


----------



## lserpa (7 Mai 2015 às 01:27)

StormRic disse:


> Quarenta minutos atrás era esta a situação dos movimentos das nuvens:


Bem, entrar no arquipélago via marítima deve estar de doidos!!!! É vento tempestuoso por todo lado!! Já há relato de um naufrágio algures ao largo dos Açores (central ou Ocidental), desconheço a localização.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 03:29)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, entrar no arquipélago via marítima deve estar de doidos!!!! É vento tempestuoso por todo lado!! Já há relato de um naufrágio algures ao largo dos Açores (central ou Ocidental), desconheço a localização.



Nesta imagem os vectores da velocidade de deslocamento das nuvens não são à superfície mas sim nos níveis indicados pela pressão em hPa. Os mais próximos da superfície são os vectores a verde.
Independentemente disso, terá havido condições de vento forte em algumas zonas desta depressão mas não perto das ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (7 Mai 2015 às 08:35)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta imagem os vectores da velocidade de deslocamento das nuvens não são à superfície mas sim nos níveis indicados pela pressão em hPa. Os mais próximos da superfície são os vectores a verde.
> Independentemente disso, terá havido condições de vento forte em algumas zonas desta depressão mas não perto das ilhas.


Quando digo 'perto' é ao largo...  200, 300 nm ou mais! Se calhar não me dei a entender.


----------



## Hazores (7 Mai 2015 às 10:24)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui por Angra depois de um dia calmo recomeçou a chover há mais ou menos 10 minutos ...  Nada de muito expressivo ... Ontem não ouvi a trovoada mas já houve pessoas que dizem que a ouviram ...



Eu ouvi... mas pelo que me apercebi, pelo que fui falando com as pessoas, estes foram sentidos mais na costa oeste da ilha


----------



## lserpa (7 Mai 2015 às 13:53)

lserpa disse:


> Quando digo 'perto' é ao largo...  200, 300 nm ou mais! Se calhar não me dei a entender.







Ok, como dizia, o naufrágio foi a 500MN a SSE da ilha das Flores. As condições presentes na altura do naufrágio eram de ventos de 50 a 80 nos e ondas de 10 metros. 
Estes dados estão no relatório da emitido pela marinha portuguesa. 
Ou seja, esta zona corresponde às linhas de vento que estão a amarelo na carta. Apesar desta carta não ser a melhor para se ver o vento à superfície... Foram registados ventos no local a que na carta não acusa! Lá está, são apenas estimativas modelares...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 15:29)

lserpa disse:


> Ou seja, esta zona corresponde às linhas de vento que estão a amarelo na carta. Apesar desta carta não ser a melhor para se ver o vento à superfície... Foram registados ventos no local a que na carta não acusa! Lá está, são apenas estimativas modelares...



Atenção: os ventos na carta não são à superfície, volto a sublinhar, e também não são estimativas modelares. Referem-se ao movimento observado das nuvens, não são medições do vento. São calculados pelo deslocamento das nuvens numa série de imagens de satélite, daí só serem representados os vectores sobre as nuvens correspondentes às altitudes das cores. Se houvesse nuvens à superficie, ou seja, nevoeiros ou estratos baixos, na zona de ventos fortes e fossem visíveis nas imagens de satélite estariam assinalados os respectivos vectores.


















Os ventos foram de 50 nós, não houve ventos "de 50 a 80 nós", isso seria força de furacão e não teria havido operação de salvamento sob ventos dessa ordem.

http://www.marinha.pt/pt-pt/media-c...o-maritimo-a-500-milhas-a-sul-dos-Acores.aspx

http://www.marinha.pt/pt-pt/media-c...0-milhas-a-sul-dos-Acores-Atualizacao-01.aspx

http://www.marinha.pt/pt-pt/media-c...0-milhas-a-sul-dos-Acores-Atualizacao-02.aspx

Edição: o porta-voz da marinha fala efectivamente de ventos de 50 a 80 nós, nas declarações à Lusa, mas não é isso que está no comunicado oficial.
As imagens do mar, no entanto, são de facto impressionantes.
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...pos-naufragio-a-500-milhas-dos-acores-1694793
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...a_salva_12_tripulantes_de_cinco_veleiros.html
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4554486


Desfecho trágico para esta situação.

Edição: aspecto do mar consoante a força do vento





Penso que pelas imagens de vídeo na altura do resgate o vento estaria com força 8, por vezes 9 no máximo. Mas anteriormente, na altura dos naufrágios, pode ter estado mais forte claro, mas nunca até 80 nós (148 Km/h) que é um valor excepcional fora de um furacão.


----------



## lserpa (7 Mai 2015 às 16:37)

StormRic disse:


> Edição: o porta-voz da marinha fala efectivamente de ventos de 50 a 80 nós, nas declarações à Lusa, mas não é isso que está no comunicado oficial.
> As imagens do mar, no entanto, são de facto impressionantes.
> http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...pos-naufragio-a-500-milhas-dos-acores-1694793
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...a_salva_12_tripulantes_de_cinco_veleiros.html
> ...



O que é certo é que fala dos 80 Nós... já trabalhei em algumas missões em conjunto com a autoridade Marítima incluindo a FAP (merling) e não acredito que o responsável ''tenha dito aquilo da boca para fora'' ... aliás os pitots das aeronaves registam constantemente a velocidade do vento, incluindo a respectiva direcção (sem margem de erro). Caso não funcionassem convenientemente despenhavam-se... 

''sei que esta carta não é de superfície''...mas sim de várias camadas.
O que não tinha reparado é que era uma imagem de satélite de ventos/direção... julguei ser um modelo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 18:28)

lserpa disse:


> O que é certo é que fala dos 80 Nós... já trabalhei em algumas missões em conjunto com a autoridade Marítima incluindo a FAP (merling) e não acredito que o responsável ''tenha dito aquilo da boca para fora'' ... aliás os pitots das aeronaves registam constantemente a velocidade do vento, incluindo a respectiva direcção (sem margem de erro). Caso não funcionassem convenientemente despenhavam-se...



Acho que já percebi a diferença, os ventos terão sido registados em voo, de baixa altitude, mas ao nível do mar mesmo são menos intensos e são esses que são apresentados nas cartas de superfície (vento a 10m). Porque nas cartas de superfície não apareceu ventos de 80 nós (volto a dizer que são excepcionais se forem mesmo à superfície, nem nas maiores tempestades de inverno tenho visto o símbolo de vento de 80 nós, triângulo e três barras).

Sim, estas imagens de satélite com os vectores são de observação, saiem cerca de meia hora depois da captação de satélite.


----------



## LMCG (8 Mai 2015 às 10:13)

Nos Parques Eólicos uso a seguinte fórmula simplificada para comparar o vento no topo da torre (Z1=50m) com o vento junto ao solo (Z2=10 m):

v1/v2=(z1/z2)^(1/7)

O expoente 1/7 é uma boa aproximação para o terreno/orografia onde se localizam os PEs da EDA, para a superfície do mar não sei tenho de ver a literatura sobre o assunto…mas sei que o expoente é diferente.

Neste caso:
v1=80 nós (medidos pela Força Aérea/Marinha) e v2=50 nós (modelos numéricos)
z1 é a nossa incógnita (altura a que voa o helicóptero)
z2 = 10m (cartas de superfície)
Resolvendo dá 8/5= (z1/10)^(1/7) <=> z1= 270m

Alguém da Força Aérea/Marinha pode confirmar se o helicóptero voa a esta altitude (270m) nas missões de busca?
Entretanto vou confirmar o expoente para um cálculo mas preciso.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (8 Mai 2015 às 10:19)

Então o expoente é 0,10 o que implica que o helicóptero estava a voar a  *cerca de 100m* de altitude...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Mai 2015 às 15:20)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento moderado/fresco.

Está sol e calor... A Estação de Santa Cruz (Lagoa) regista 20,6ºC de temperatura e 94% de humidade.

Observam-se muitos cirrus e cirrostratus no céu. 

Fotos tiradas há pouco


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 16:36)

LMCG disse:


> Então o expoente é 0,10 o que implica que o helicóptero estava a voar a *cerca de 100m* de altitude...



 Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! Muito interessante este cálculo e tabela de coeficientes, vão ser úteis!


----------



## lserpa (8 Mai 2015 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.
Agora, sigo com céu em geral muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado. 
Hoje de madrugada choveu e na estação  *08506 (obs. P. A. Mónaco) f*oram registados 3mm de precipitação.
Era para cruzar estes dados com os meus, mas a minha estação não está a registar precipitação há já alguns dias... está confirmado que é avaria... tenho que ver isso este fim de semana... 

Precipitação registada até ao momento na rede de estações do IPMA:

*1 Flores Açores (Portugal) 8.5 mm
2 Horta Açores (Portugal) 3.0 mm
3 Lajes Açores (Portugal) 2.0 mm
4 Ponta Delgada / Nordela Açores (Portugal) 0.4 mm

E para o fim de semana veremos o que este sistema depressivo a NW do arquipélago e as suas respetivas frentes nos reservam... Sábado para já aponta para vento forte e chuva. 
Para seguna feira o GFS está bem generoso para o grupo Oriental!  





*


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 17:10)

Relativamente a precipitação vamos estar atentos ao pequeno núcleo depressionário que segundo o GFS irá destacar-se da depressão central que se situa durante estes dias a norte do arquipélago dos Açores. Este núcleo descerá rapidamente em latitude pelo sudoeste e depois de se reabastecer de humidade voltará para norte-nordeste com precipitações intensas a começar na madrugada de segunda-feira dia 11. Claro que nesta altura, a esta distância de previsão, os acumulados previstos e a trajectória são meras indicações gerais e não podem ser tomados à letra, nomeadamente a situação dos máximos não atingirem precisamente as ilhas. O potencial está lá, a localização pode variar e coincidir mesmo com algumas ilhas:













Entretanto acabou de se formar a primeira tempestade sub-tropical, ao largo das costas do sueste americano (Carolina do Sul). Ver o seguimento no tópico de Tempo Tropical, e as imagens publicadas aqui na Meteorologia Tropical.
A propósito refiro o estado das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas na semana anterior, Meteorologia Tropical SST.
Praticamente normais à volta do arquipélago mas mesmo assim destancando-se uma crista de anomalia positiva ao longo do Atlântico central, de SW para NE. Ao largo das costas do Golfo e orientais do continente americano, da Florida
à Terra Nova, anomalias positivas de grande relevo. É nesta área que irá movimentar-se a recém criada tempestade sub-tropical Ana, de momento sem previsão de se dirigir para a zona central do oceano.





Edição: a run das 12h mantém em geral o potencial da depressão de segunda-feira, varia, como se esperava, a localização e intensidade da precipitação, ainda nada de concreto se pode assegurar quanto às ilhas que irão receber a chuva e quais as quantidades.


----------



## LMCG (8 Mai 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! Muito interessante este cálculo e tabela de coeficientes, vão ser úteis!


Reparei agora que faltou um zero ... são 1000m e não 100m... ninguém confirmou as contas?


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 23:43)

LMCG disse:


> Reparei agora que faltou um zero ... são 1000m e não 100m... ninguém confirmou as contas?



OOps, não tinha razões para duvidar .

Mas aprofundando um pouco mais reparemos qual é a repercussão nesta estimativa da altitude do meio aéreo se os valores de Vz e Vr forem ligeiramente diferentes.
Quando se diz que o vento era de 50 a 80 nós logicamente estamos a fazer um arredondamento.
Então suponhamos por exemplo que a velocidade Vz era de 75 nós. Este decréscimo de apenas 5 nós repercute-se no cálculo de z , altitude de voo, baixando-a logo para menos de 600m; se a velocidade ao nível de 10m, Vr, fôr elevada para 55 nós, uma variação de apenas 10%, e mantendo a medição ao nível de voo de 80 nós, a altitude de voo baixa ainda mais significativamente para quase 400m.
Se reduzirmos Vz em apenas 5% e aumentarmos Vr em 5% também, variações mais do que aceitáveis tendo em conta o que está a ser medido, a altitude de voo é mesmo 400m.

Portanto, há que tomar estes valores tendo em conta as margens de erro nas velocidades do vento.
 obrigado mais uma vez e também pela preocupação de rigor.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Mai 2015 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fresco.








Está em vigor um aviso amarelo para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a vento forte (rajadas).







No entanto, no site do IPMA, só o Grupo Ocidental se encontra sob aviso amarelo relativamente a vento. O SRPCBA também não emitiu mais nenhum comunicado com a atualização dos avisos.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Mai 2015 às 14:02)

Dá para observar algumas lenticulares na Costa Norte de São Miguel.

*Maia, Ribeira Grande (12h56)
*







*Praia de Santa Bárbara, Ribeira Grande (12h50)*








*Poços de Capelas e São Vicente, Ponta Delgada (12h50)*


----------



## Afgdr (9 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

Não dá para reparar se estas se tratam bem de lenticulares, mas aqui fica o registo das câmaras do Spotazores. Parecem mais cirrostratus.

*Praia das Milícias, Ponta Delgada (13h07)*







*Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada (13h07) 
*
Ao longe







*Edit (23h48):* Correcão do termo stratocirrus para cirrostratus


----------



## Afgdr (9 Mai 2015 às 14:35)

Seguem-se mais 2 fotos das câmaras do Spotazores de outros locais da Costa Norte de São Miguel. É possível também observar algumas lenticulares.

*Ribeira Grande (13h32)*







*Praia dos Moinhos, Ribeira Grande (13h37)
*





*Edit (13h39):* Substituição da última foto


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2015 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, sigo com chuva neste momento, já foi moderada, vento forte e com rajadas consideráveis. Mais tarde coloco alguns dados relativos à passagem da frente.


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2015 às 15:45)

a foto não é a melhor, mas pela cidade da Horta o céu está assim e com chuva fraca.


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 15:46)

Complementando as publicações do @Afgdr. Até Santa Maria 'criou' nuvens:











E a situação atual é esta (na primeira foto é possivel ver a perturbação - e as nuvens subsequentes - criada na atmosfera por S. Miguel a nordeste. É visível até neste satélite):


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2015 às 15:48)

Orion disse:


> Complementando as publicações do @Afgdr. Até Santa Maria 'criou' nuvens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem mais, estas imagens refletem bem as condições aqui na Horta @Orion


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 17:58)

Vendo a previsão do IPMA para 2ª feira:



> *GRUPO CENTRAL*
> Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros por vezes
> FORTES a partir da tarde.
> Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
> ...



Tendo em conta a run 12z do GFS:

Na segunda-feira, como já foi abordado, deverá passar um núcleo depressionário pelos Açores, que terá maior efeito no Grupo Oriental e Central. Trará temperaturas muito fresquinhas (850 hPa = +-1,5 km; 500 hPa = +-6 km):











Está prevista chuva potencialmente forte devido à passagem, entre outras, de uma frente fria. Isto deve-se à adveção, aos 850 hPA, de ar com ponto de orvalho elevado após a passagem da frente quente:
















O diferencial de temperaturas signicativo originará um levantamento do ar muito interessante. A chuva deverá ser maioritariamente estratiforme. O ar frio e húmido a 700 hPA assim parece indicar:











A convecção estará limitada pelo CAPE baixo. Alguma célula mais intensa pode-se desenvolver especialmente à volta do núcleo devido à diferença de temperaturas e convecção subsequente:






O vento fraco aos 500 hPa poderá ajudar no desenvolvimento de alguma célula:


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2015 às 20:57)

Boas, no que diz respeito às temperaturas dos vários níveis previstas para os próximos dias, não fugirão do normal.
Haverá uma aproximação da ISO0 do arquipélago hoje ao fim do dia e terá mais evidência no grupo Ocidental. Depois disso a tendência a 850hpa será para um aquecimento gradual.




Corte vertical de temperatura GFS Faial.




Corte vertical da temperatura GFS São Miguel.




No entanto à superfície a tendência aponta para seja um pouco mais baixa que o normal.





No que diz respeito ao CAPE e às condições para a ocorrência de trovoada, tal como o @Orion disse, a precipitação será na sua maioria estratiforme, a precipitação forte prevista será muito próxima do núcleo e para já em local incerto, acredito que o choque térmico das massas de ar,  origine uma elevação em massa, aproveitando as fracas correntes em altitude para crescer verticalmente e se o gradiente vertical da temperatura for bom, acredito em trovoada localizada apenas. Pelo menos é o que fico na ideia, ou seja, tudo irá se concentrar num ponto, e esse gradiente vertical converterá o ar quente e húmido numa brutal carga de água...


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 21:09)

No canto superior direito, vê-se a massa de ar frio que irá ser incorporada no núcleo depressionário:






Ignorar má qualidade da animação:






Nota: 1ª imagem mudada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 22:19)

Afgdr disse:


> Parecem mais stratocirrus.



 ... a bem dizer esse termo não existe, deveria ser cirrostratus. No entanto inclino-me para altostratus lenticularis sim, até pelo seu carácter estático, pegado à montanha, típico das ondas de vento estacionárias.

A cobertura destas webcams do SpotAzores é espectacular e muito bem aproveitada aqui no fórum!


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 22:41)

moderada 

Chuva estratiforme:






Frente fria com fraca intensidade:






PS: Aguaceiro terminado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

A 48 horas de distância o ponto da situação esperada para a madrugada/manhã de segunda-feira.
O início da precipitação forte foi protelado para lá das 9h da manhã. Entre as 9h e as 12h temos uma previsão que afecta especialmente S.Miguel com mais de 20mm:





Depois uma parte da precipitação escapa-se entre os Grupos Oriental e Central:









Só ao fim da tarde e início da noite atingirá verdadeiramente o Grupo Central, Terceira em especial:





Mas tudo se dissipa ao fim do dia ou prossegue para norte do arquipélago:





Os meteogramas para todas as ilhas prevêem que os acumulados comecem neste domingo em Santa Maria, onde o evento será mais generoso a par de S.Miguel na segunda-feira; O Grupo Central com precipitações menores e equilibradas pelas ilhas Terceira, Pico e São Jorge mas pela metade daquelas no Faial e na Graciosa; a depressão ignorará o Grupo Ocidental:





Nas últimas cartas de superfície já é assinalada a trajectória do pequeno núcleo depressionário:

12h





18h


----------



## Afgdr (10 Mai 2015 às 00:04)

Boa noite!
Caiu um aguaceiro muito forte há uns minutos.... 

Neste momento, chuva fraca...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 00:25)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> Caiu um aguaceiro muito forte há uns minutos....
> 
> Neste momento, chuva fraca...



Exacto, tivemos intensidades de cerca de 3mm em 10 minutos em várias estações da RHA de S.Miguel nessa longitude. Os acumulados horários não são grandes porque a precipitação mais intensa durou pouco, menos de vinte minutos.
Penso que terá sido a frente fria. Como está o vento e a temperatura, acusaram alterações sensíveis desde essa altura?


----------



## Afgdr (10 Mai 2015 às 00:31)

StormRic disse:


> ... a bem dizer esse termo não existe, deveria ser cirrostratus. No entanto inclino-me para altostratus lenticularis sim, até pelo seu carácter estático, pegado à montanha, típico das ondas de vento estacionárias.
> 
> A cobertura destas webcams do SpotAzores é espectacular e muito bem aproveitada aqui no fórum!



Obrigado pela correção. Não sei mesmo onde fui buscar esse termo, claro que é cirrostratus...


----------



## Azor (10 Mai 2015 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, tivemos intensidades de cerca de 3mm em 10 minutos em várias estações da RHA de S.Miguel nessa longitude. Os acumulados horários não são grandes porque a precipitação mais intensa durou pouco, menos de vinte minutos.
> Penso que terá sido a frente fria. Como está o vento e a temperatura, acusaram alterações sensíveis desde essa altura?



O que eu acho é que a frente está estacionária sobre uma parte da ilha porque ainda há pouco ao conduzir na via rápida no eixo sul Ponta Delgada-Lagoa, haviam zonas onde estava praticamente um dilúvio que nem os limpa pingas na máxima rotação davam vencimento.
Estranho é que mais à frente uns 7m estava tudo seco....

Noto que a frente está mais activa na zona oeste da ilha porque para a zona oriental, na altura ainda estava tudo seco.

Aqui na zona oeste o vento sopra com alguma intensidade e parece que a frente ainda não passou totalmente porque a humidade ainda está bastante elevada....


----------



## Afgdr (10 Mai 2015 às 00:46)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, tivemos intensidades de cerca de 3mm em 10 minutos em várias estações da RHA de S.Miguel nessa longitude. Os acumulados horários não são grandes porque a precipitação mais intensa durou pouco, menos de vinte minutos.
> Penso que terá sido a frente fria. Como está o vento e a temperatura, acusaram alterações sensíveis desde essa altura?



Não noto diferenças em nenhum dos parâmetros. Não está mais vento nem está mais frio, até porque a noite nem está assim muito fria, o vento é que dá essa sensação e o mesmo não sopra assim com muita intensidade.

De momento, não chove e o vento sopra bonançoso a moderado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 01:06)

Afgdr disse:


> Não noto diferenças em nenhum dos parâmetros. Não está mais vento nem está mais frio, até porque a noite nem está assim muito fria, o vento é que dá essa sensação e o mesmo não sopra assim com muita intensidade.
> 
> De momento, não chove e o vento sopra bonançoso a moderado.



Foi a frente fria mas era pouco marcada, deixou nas estações mais altas acumulados de 5 a 7mm e nas zona oeste da ilha até 14mm (Sete Cidades). Vai estacionar um pouco a Leste e depois começará a ondular vinda de sul-sudoeste, juntando-se-lhe amanhã o novo núcleo depressionário que trará chuva mais intensa na 2ªfeira. Com a run das 18h pouco se alterou relativamente aos acumulados do Grupo Oriental, mas o Grupo Central perdeu alguma precipitação, especialmente S.Jorge, Faial e Graciosa.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (10 Mai 2015 às 12:12)

Bom dia a todos e Boas Festas. Amanha, segunda feira, preve se grande diluvio em Ponta Delgada. O site Tempo.pt preve 63 mm de precipitacao moderada durante todo o dia comecando domingo ao fim da noite e atingindo os pontos de intensidade maxima a partir das 8 h da manha ate por volta do meio dia, uma da tarde. Provavelmente poderao acontecer alguns eventos desagradaveis para aqueles que se apanharem desprevenidos nos picos de intensidade. Esperemos que nao haja enxurradas ou derrocadas.

Continuacao de bom domingo e Boas festas do Senhor


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Mai 2015 às 12:41)

Deixo aqui a saída 06Z do GFS para comparar com a 12Z...


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2015 às 14:50)

O CAPE foi reduzido. A chuva deve cair toda no mar. De qualquer das formas é provável que seja lançado - se forem zelosos - um alerta laranja (não esquecer que o IPMA usa modelo diferente) por precaução:


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 15:17)

Boas. 
O Arome aponta para que essa precipitação seja brutal e que passe perigosamente perto, quer de Santa Maria, quer de São Miguel, para já a região do Nordeste de São Miguel será a  mais atingida. 
Visto que a faixa de passagem que está prevista, poderão haver surpresas!! 
Será conveniente por parte do IPMA emitir algum aviso!  Visto que as distâncias desta faixa são extraordinariamente próximas de terra...!!  

Segue-se o que está modelado pelo AROME.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (10 Mai 2015 às 15:53)

Para o Nordeste, o site tempo.pt aponta menos chuva do que para PDL (46.3 mm para Nordeste e 63.1 mm para PDL).sera que os valores estarao trocados? Ainda assim continua a ser muita chuva para os dois sitios. Nao acham?


----------



## paulaazores1975 (10 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Corrijo valor de Nordeste de 46.7 mm


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 16:22)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Para o Nordeste, o site tempo.pt aponta menos chuva do que para PDL (46.3 mm para Nordeste e 63.1 mm para PDL).sera que os valores estarao trocados? Ainda assim continua a ser muita chuva para os dois sitios. Nao acham?



Não sei que modelo meteorológico é utilizado nesse site, mas cada modelo prevê precipitações em quantidades diferentes e em locais diferentes. Nestas circunstâncias prefiro utilizar o AROME, este tem em conta alguns fatores que os outros não... A escala local é uma delas.


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2015 às 16:30)

lserpa disse:


> Não sei que modelo meteorológico é utilizado nesse site, mas cada modelo prevê precipitações em quantidades diferentes e em locais diferentes. Nestas circunstâncias prefiro utilizar o AROME, este tem em conta alguns fatores que os outros não... A escala local é uma delas.



Tens que ver a saída das 12h:
















Até está mais de acordo com o Hirlam:











Mas ainda assim pode haver muita água. Será um evento convectivo muito interessante e imprevisível.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 16:30)

Por exemplo, os meteogramas GFS dão mais precipitação para a Povoação.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 16:34)

Orion disse:


> Tens que ver a saída das 12h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O meu é de dia 10, algo não está certo nesse, esse é de dia 9. Tenta atualizar o browser do teu motor de busca.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 16:47)

@Orion, atualizei novamente o meu e o que colocas-te é a saída de ontem.


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2015 às 17:04)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion, atualizei novamente o meu e o que colocas-te é a saída de ontem.



Tens razão. Já vi.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 17:47)

lserpa disse:


> O Arome aponta para que essa precipitação seja brutal e que passe perigosamente perto, quer de Santa Maria, quer de São Miguel, para já a região do Nordeste de São Miguel será a mais atingida.



60mm em 3 horas pode ser muito perigoso se ocorre em terra. Claro que seria emitido um aviso vermelho.
As últimas cartas de superfície parecem mostrar um cavamento do pequeno núcleo depressionário e uma trajectória mais arqueada pelo sul:

06h





12h





A frente passou em Santa Maria cerca das 2h de hoje, deixou 3,3mm na estação do aeroporto, posteriormente durante a madrugada e manhã já caíram uns aguaceiros fracos.
Também houve alguns aguaceiros curtos em S.Miguel no pós-frontal, acumulados de algumas décimas apenas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

Na run das 12h o GFS coloca mais de 90mm em S.Miguel, *103mm* em Lagoa na costa sul, *106mm* em Vila Franca do Campo. Previsão preocupante.

Ainda não há avisos emitidos e a previsão do IPMA ainda não foi actualizada desde as 00:10 de hoje.

Os acumulados previstos para as restantes ilhas foram diminuídos, incluindo Santa Maria, excepto Terceira que mantém na casa dos trinta milímetros.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 18:23)

Carta de observação de vectores velocidade do movimento das nuvens em vários níveis:





Forte fluxo de sudoeste nos níveis médios e altos, associado a um vale bem marcado.

Nota-se a geração do núcleo depressionário.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Mai 2015 às 18:36)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu quase encoberto e vento fraco.
​Foram emitidos um *aviso laranja e amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental e um *aviso amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação forte. Foram também emitidos *avisos amarelos* para os dois grupos em questão devido a trovoada e a vento forte com rajadas fortes.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 18:37)

Na run das 0h de hoje o ECMWF coloca o núcleo depressionário com um cavamento bastante pronunciado, inferior a 998 hPa às 18h de amanhã. Este cavamento quase parece o de um sistema de características sub-tropicais.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 18:39)

Afgdr disse:


> Foram emitidos um *aviso laranja e amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental e um *aviso amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação forte. Foram também emitidos *avisos amarelos* para os dois grupos em questão devido a trovoada e a vento forte com rajadas fortes.



 obrigado, mesmo a tempo! O aviso laranja parece adequado em face dos acumulados previstos.

Ainda não saíu a run das 12h de hoje do AROME.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> Na run das 0h de hoje o ECMWF coloca o núcleo depressionário com um cavamento bastante pronunciado, inferior a 998 hPa às 18h de amanhã. Este cavamento quase parece o de um sistema de características sub-tropicais.


Apesar de tudo, começa a ser considerado sub-tropical a partir do momento que esta fique com tais características.... Já não ia ser a primeira e nem será a última vez que tal possa acontecer...  Esta está a ser alimentada pela mesma linha que a tempestade Ana... Não ficaria nada admirado se tal vier a acontecer....


----------



## Afgdr (10 Mai 2015 às 18:54)

Comunicado do SRPCBA


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 19:47)

Afgdr disse:


> Comunicado do SRPCBA


Penso que o aviso amarelo só se aplicará à ilha terceira, parte alta de Sao Jorge e ilha do Pico no que diz respeito à precipitação.... 




É espera por outras atualizações... 
Pelo que vejo nos modelos, não vou desfrutar de nada, esta não passa por cá nem que a vaca tussa...


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2015 às 20:34)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo que vejo nos modelos, não vou desfrutar de nada, esta não passa por cá nem que a vaca tussa...



1º Acertei na cor do aviso 

2º Estás a olhar para o modelo como se fosse a realidade. Tanto pode ir para a Terceira como ir dezenas de quilómetros para o lado. Ainda por cima uma agulha (ilha) no palheiro (oceano). Escrito isto, já ontem os meteorologistas da RTP já diziam que a Terceira ia ser mais afetada. Mas daí até dizer: Não vou ver nada vai um caminho longo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 20:39)

Ainda não começou a chover no Grupo Oriental.
A observação dos movimentos das nuvens continua a mostrar um fluxo forte de sudoeste nos níveis médio-altos, 50 a 80 nós. Para o nível dos 500-650 hPa é bastante intenso.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 20:42)

Orion disse:


> 1º Acertei na cor do aviso
> 
> 2º Estás a olhar para o modelo como se fosse a realidade. Tanto pode ir para a Terceira como ir dezenas de quilómetros para o lado. Ainda por cima uma agulha (ilha) no palheiro (oceano). Escrito isto, já ontem os meteorologistas da RTP já diziam que a Terceira ia ser mais afetada. Mas daí até dizer: Não vou ver nada vai um caminho longo.


Sim, estou só a dar a tendência e também estou a tentar não ficar entusiasmado lololololol... Depois se não acontecer nada a frustração é menos hahaha. 
Agora a sério, à bocado disse que a tempestade Ana, vinha da mesma linha que esta, mas deparei-me que a Ana já se separou desta massa... Mas ela vem bei de baixo


----------



## Azor (10 Mai 2015 às 20:50)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não começou a chover no Grupo Oriental.



Já começou a chover sim senhor. 

Pingos grossos mas ainda nada de especial


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 20:53)

Azor disse:


> Já começou a chover sim senhor.
> 
> Pingos grossos mas ainda nada de especial


Ilha do Pico Também, conferir no spotAzores vista do Faial.  o céu está magnífico.


----------



## Azor (10 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

lserpa disse:


> Ilha do Pico Também, conferir no spotAzores vista do Faial.  o céu está magnífico.



Por S. Miguel está idêntico Luiís.

Lindo mesmo!


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 21:01)

paisagem neste momento é nota-se chuva fraca no lado Norte do Pico


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2015 às 21:19)

Recapitulando o que escrevi anteriormente. O fenómeno não acontece abaixo dos 700 metros (925 hPa) porque não há grandes variações na temperatura:






Quando se chega aos 1,5 kms, o caso é completamente outro. A linha correpondente aos 5 graus, que se localiza por cima dos Açores está completamente distorcida. Isto indica uma injeção muito significativa de ar quente, algo que já tinha abordado antes:






Mantém-se o ponto de orvalho elevado (tendo em conta as temperaturas dos Açores):






O ar a 700 hPA continua húmido e frio. Portanto, a precipitação continuará a ser, na sua maioria, estratiforme. Haverá convecção, claro, Mas não espero nuvens couve-flor muito grandes. Quanto ao cavamento da depressão, espero pelo GFS que terá dados mais frescos. Quanto a trovoadas... duvido. Não há CAPE suficiente. Contudo, nos 'contornos' da depressão pode haver.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 21:28)

Azor disse:


> Já começou a chover sim senhor.
> 
> Pingos grossos mas ainda nada de especial



Agora sim, começou desde há meia hora sensivelmente. É óbvio que não estando eu nos Açores tenho de me guiar apenas pelos registos da Rede Hidrometeorológica que têm um tempo de envio desde 5 minutos a mais de uma hora. A primeira estação a registar até foi às 18:50 utc, Sete Cidades e Tronqueira mas depois parou. Agora já é mais generalizado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

lserpa disse:


> Ilha do Pico Também, conferir no spotAzores vista do Faial.  o céu está magnífico.



Mas que bela vista! 

São Caetano no Pico (sudoeste) até há 40 minutos atrás ainda não mostrava acumulado. As nuvens devem cair para o lado norte.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> Mas que bela vista!
> 
> São Caetano no Pico (sudoeste) até há 40 minutos atrás ainda não mostrava acumulado. As nuvens devem cair para o lado norte.


Sim, esta precipitação estava mais a norte, mas entretanto já deve ter parado.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 22:48)

Os alemães também estão bem otimistas para amanhã, com oclusão a ocorrer algures no grupo central e oriental.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Mai 2015 às 23:27)

Quanta chuva virá para a Terceira?...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 23:28)

As estações da RHA em S.Miguel vão registando acumulados fracos de algumas décimas por hora espalhados pela ilha.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Mai 2015 às 23:33)

Atenção São Miguel a esta saída 18z do GFS...


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 23:38)

AzoresPower disse:


> Atenção São Miguel a esta saída 18z do GFS...


A saída das 18h despeja tudo no mar... E é aparentemente menos grave que a saída anterior...
Pelo menos é o que me parece...


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Muito próximo de terra, tanto pode dar para um lado como para o outro...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 23:56)

AzoresPower disse:


> Quanta chuva virá para a Terceira?...



Estava à espera de conseguir ver as últimas runs dos modelos (12h para o Arome 18h para o GFS) para dar uma resposta mais fiável. 

24,6mm para Angra do Heroísmo, das 3h agora às 3h de terça-feira.

Entretanto os vectores uma hora atrás intensificaram-se, há valores nos níveis altos e mesmo médios a atingirem os 95 nós:


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

O ECMWF está mais ou menos de acordo com o GFS.
Na animação a baixo, o azul muito escuro corresponde ao máximo de precipitação. 
Reparem a certa altura vê-se muito bem o sistema a virgular! Aparentemente vai ficar muito bem definido... Muito interessante... 
Ps. Desculpem a qualidade...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 23:59)

Situação agravada para S.Miguel pelo GFS.
Acumulado de 103,6mm para P.Delgada, descontando o que já devia ter caído mas ainda não caíu, fica-se pelos 96mm.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:04)

*102,6mm para Lagoa das 0h às 21h*. Isto parece-me demais.
102,2mm para Vila Franca do Campo e 98,0 mm para Povoação.


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 00:05)

StormRic disse:


> Estava à espera de conseguir ver as últimas runs dos modelos (12h para o Arome 18h para o GFS) para dar uma resposta mais fiável.
> 
> 24,6mm para Angra do Heroísmo, das 3h agora às 3h de terça-feira.
> 
> Entretanto os vectores uma hora atrás intensificaram-se, há valores nos níveis altos e mesmo médios a atingirem os 95 nós:


Está a adquirir umas características e definições muito interessantes... Só falta mesmo é a atividade elétrica para parecer outra coisa, if you know what I mean...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:08)

lserpa disse:


> A saída das 18h despeja tudo no mar... E é aparentemente menos grave que a saída anterior...



Estás a ver onde? Já saíu o AROME das 12h de hoje?

Edição: já saíu e põe 80 a 90mm em 6h nas Sete Cidades entre as 3h e as 9h. Isto devia ser aviso vermelho para essa zona.


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 00:13)

Meteociel app GFS @StormRic
















O arome não deve atualizar tão cedo infelizmente


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:15)

Há uma grande discrepância entre o AROME e o GFS, embora o primeiro trabalha numa escala maior mas é a run das 12h e o GFS é das 18h. Ter-se-à alterado alguma coisa?


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:16)

lserpa disse:


> O arome não deve atualizar tão cedo infelizmente



O AROME das 12h de hoje já saíu. Já pus acima.


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> Há uma grande discrepância entre o AROME e o GFS, embora o primeiro trabalha numa escala maior mas é a run das 12h e o GFS é das 18h. Ter-se-à alterado alguma coisa?


Parece-me que o cavamento será mais acentuado e de certo modo espontâneo... Acontece tudo em horas...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:19)

O GFS neste momento já está desviado, os acumulados que previa até às 21h e até à meia-noite não estão a ocorrer, longe disso. nem chega a 1mm até às 22h utc e pelos meteogramas já devia ter caído , 3 a 5 mm ou mais.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:24)

Parece-me que os modelos não conseguem modelar isto com o pormenor espacial e temporal necessário para prever com algum rigor útil na pequena área das ilhas.
Os acumulados do AROME, no entanto, até este momento estão bastante próximos do observado.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:36)

Para o Grupo Central o AROME põe a precipitação significativa a começar a partir das 12h, aproximadamente, na Terceira; também põe acumulados muito significativos no Pico:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 00:44)

lserpa disse:


> Parece-me que o cavamento será mais acentuado e de certo modo espontâneo... Acontece tudo em horas...



O cavamento previsto pelo NHC em 24 horas entre as 18h de domingo e as 18h de 2ª é de 10 hPa apenas, embora o centro a essa hora deva ter passado por um valor ligeiramente menor, mas talvez não os 998 hPa do ECMWF.


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2015 às 00:45)

Boa noite,
Na minha opinião, o risco de uma precipitação elevadíssima está modelado... Agora onde ela irá cair exactamente só amanhã veremos...pode cair toda no mar, como pode acertar em cheio em terra....é uma questão de probabilidades....é aguardar....


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 00:54)

StormRic disse:


> Estás a ver onde? Já saíu o AROME das 12h de hoje?
> 
> Edição: já saíu e põe 80 a 90mm em 6h nas Sete Cidades entre as 3h e as 9h. Isto devia ser aviso vermelho para essa zona.





StormRic disse:


> O GFS neste momento já está desviado, os acumulados que previa até às 21h e até à meia-noite não estão a ocorrer, longe disso. nem chega a 1mm até às 22h utc e pelos meteogramas já devia ter caído , 3 a 5 mm ou mais.



Cuidado com os modelos. Nem sempre correspondem linearmente à realidade, especialmente o AROME que tende a exagerar. Outros modelos:

ECM:






Hirlam (este mete a água toda no mar. S. Miguel e Sta. Maria deviam contentar-se apenas com alerta amarelo) entre as 8h de dia 11 até às 02h de 12:





















WRF:






Pus em animação para se ver melhor. Perde alguma qualidade devido ao programa que usei:






Num outro assunto, os Açores há pouco:






Por fim, _mim gostar_ da NAO neutra:






O anticiclone já espreita. Também é preciso para dar descanso às terras. Agora é ver quanto tempo ficará estacionado.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 01:06)

Quanto às trovoadas:
















Dada a proximidade de algum CAPE significativo perto das ilhas o melhor a fazer é mesmo lançar um aviso amarelo. Não vá aparecer alguma célula isolada.

Quanto à chuva, o povo diz que não há fome sem fartura. Será que o próximo jejum vai ser longo?


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 01:15)

StormRic disse:


> O cavamento previsto pelo NHC em 24 horas entre as 18h de domingo e as 18h de 2ª é de 10 hPa apenas, embora o centro a essa hora deva ter passado por um valor ligeiramente menor, mas talvez não os 998 hPa do ECMWF.



A depressão não se irá fortalecer porque ficará empilhada verticalmente (_vertically stacked_). Vai-lhe faltar apoio nos níveis altos:

925 hPa:






850 hPa:






700 hPa:






500 hPa:






300 hPa:


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 01:26)

Orion disse:


>


Mesmo assim a situação está bastante complexa, e já existe algum RDT perto do núcleo de fraco desenvolvimento onde os valores de CAPE estão praticamente neutros segundo as cartas...


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 01:29)

lserpa disse:


> Mesmo assim a situação está bastante complexa, e já existe algum RDT perto do núcleo de fraco desenvolvimento onde os valores de CAPE estão praticamente neutros segundo as cartas...



Sim, claro. Quando abordo as trovoadas é relativamente aos Açores:


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 01:32)

Porque até se fores ver o WRF...


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 01:35)




----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 01:39)

@lserpa já viste a previsao para logo?

FAIAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros por vezes FORTES especialmente para a tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento nordeste moderado (20/30 km/h), tornando-se muito fresco a
FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h.

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1015940751764256

Eu cá gostaria de ver os valores de CAPE do ECM


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 01:50)

Orion disse:


> @lserpa já viste a previsao para logo?
> 
> FAIAL
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
> ...


 ou seja, o IPMA está mesmo a prever carga para o oriental e central (tudo incluído) é mesmo intrigante! Uma coisa é certa, eles no IPMA utilizam muito as coisas à escala local e têm em conta os fatores microclimaticos de cada ilha, pelo menos foi assim que me disse o responsável pela delegação regional do IPMA, à já algum tempo... O que é certo é que depois disso as previsões começaram a ser feitas para cada ilha separadamente...


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 01:58)




----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 02:05)

Orion disse:


> Cuidado com os modelos. Nem sempre correspondem linearmente à realidade, especialmente o AROME que tende a exagerar.



Isso é o que eu tenho estado a sublinhar. Cada modelo exagera num local e tira noutro, basicamente é a posição geográfica que falha mais. No caso de ilhas isso é crítico.
O que é certo é que das 18h de ontem às 00h de hoje, o acumulado máximo que caíu em S.Miguel em alguma das 24 estações consideradas (IPMA, RHA, WU) foi de *0,9 mm*. Agora é tirar conclusões comparando com o que os diferentes modelos previam para este período pré-evento.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> O que é certo é que das 18h de ontem às 00h de hoje, o acumulado máximo que caíu em S.Miguel em alguma das 24 estações consideradas (IPMA, RHA, WU) foi de *0,9 mm*. Agora é tirar conclusões comparando com o que os diferentes modelos previam para este período pré-evento.



Não ponho em questão o AROME. Acho que este evento seria sim (quase) apocalítico se houvesse a mesma quantidade de água precipitável que o outro em que choveram 111l no Nordeste. Mas ainda assim poderá ser 'explosivo'. O G. Oriental tem a sorte, ou o azar, de estar perto do local em que a depressão irá cavar ligeiramente e depois começar a dissipar. E com isso vem a carga de água.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 02:18)

Orion disse:


> Pus em animação para se ver melhor. Perde alguma qualidade devido ao programa que usei:



Que modelo é este? É saída de que horas?


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 02:19)

StormRic disse:


> Que modelo é este? É saída de que horas?



http://www.weather.ul.pt/


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 02:27)

Orion disse:


> http://www.weather.ul.pt/



Este WRF com saída das 12h já desviou totalmente também. Previa até às 00H acumulados na costa sudoeste de 6mm, 12mm ou mais, nada perto da realidade, ainda estamos a contar as décimas neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 02:37)

Velocidades de deslocamento das nuvens nos níveis médios e altos têm atingido valores até 100 nós:





Para níveis altos é vulgar, mas para os níveis 500 a 650 hPa já não é tão vulgar.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 03:07)

Acumulados máximos nas últimas duas horas em S.Miguel: 1,2mm.
Em Santa Maria, Praia Formosa, chove desde a 1:20, acumulado 1,5mm. No aeroporto (IPMA) 0,4mm. Zero nas estações da RHA desta ilha mas há dúvidas quanto ao seu correcto funcionamento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 03:38)

Resumo da precipitação nos últimos dois dias na ilha de S.Miguel. A vermelho a intensidade máxima horária atingida em alguma das 21 estações consideradas (18 da RHA e 3 do IPMA); a azul a média de todas as estações podendo ser considerada uma aproximação da precipitação média caída em toda a ilha. Identifica-se a passagem da frente fria na noite de 9 para 10, tendo começado a precipitação na zona oeste depois das 19h e terminado antes das 3h. Destaque para o acumulado na primeira hora em Sete Cidades. Já na noite de hoje, 10 para 11, início da precipitação que até ao momento é fraca e abaixo das previsões (vigora um aviso amarelo desde as 21h, termina às 3h seguindo-se um aviso laranja).


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 04:05)

Chove bem em Santa Maria, Praia Formosa já acumula 5,8 mm (até às 3h), sendo 5mm na última hora; IPMA até às 2h acumulava 2,1mm.

S.Miguel continua só com chuva fraca, acumulados horários à volta de 1mm ou menos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 04:40)

Começou a chuva forte em S.Miguel agora depois das 3h utc, especialmente na zona Leste da Ilha (maciço da Tronqueira).
Pela trajectória de uma massa nebulosa a sul/sudoeste será a zona oeste da ilha mais atingida mas pode englobar a ilha toda.
Imagem das 3h utc, há 40 minutos:





Na Terceira, em Angra do Heroísmo também começou a chover forte desde as 2:30. Já acumula 7,1mm.

Em Santa Maria, Praia Formosa segue com 9,9mm mas parou de chover há poucos minutos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 05:22)

Imagem das 4h utc, há vinte minutos:





Pelo menos por esta formação nebulosa, S.Miguel não parece vir a ser muito atingida. Mas o Grupo Central está na trajectória. O Grupo Central só está previsto entrar em aviso amarelo, para a precipitação, às 9h: o Oriental está em laranja desde as 3h.

Na carta de análise das 00h do NHC, o centro do núcleo depressionário é posto a passar a sueste do arquipélago, muito próximo de Santa Maria. A pressão no centro não será tão baixa como antes fora previsto.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 07:26)

Chuva forte continua em S.Miguel.

Destaque para a zona Leste, em particular a estação de Nordeste.
Acumulados horários (estações ordenadas por longitude/latitude):





Os valores a cinzento estão ainda em actualização. Os valores horários imediatamente anteriores a um zero em cinzento também podem aumentar.


Máximos dos acumulados em 1h, 3h, 6h e 24h:






Últimas imagens de satélite mostram que há uma faixa entre os Grupos Central e Oriental que até agora não tem atingido as ilhas. A chuva em S.Miguel, como se vê, não está associada às células com topos mais elevados e frios (azul claro):
05h utc





06h utc





Evolução global da precipitação:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 08:27)

Ainda não terá sido atingido o pico máximo da precipitação.

Actualização do quadro anterior ( os valores em fundo cinzento ainda não são defintivos):


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 08:42)

Caudal das ribeiras a responder em subida muito rápida, e só agora começaram a reagir:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 09:08)

Situação às 8h ( a última hora ainda com valores em actualização à medida que as estações enviam os dados):















Na zona Leste da ilha terá passado o pico de chuva por enquanto.

Nordeste vai ultrapassar os 80mm em 6 horas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 09:16)

Aviso vermelho em vigor desde as 6:32






http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/grupo-oriental-sob-aviso-vermelho-devido-a-chuva


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 09:30)

Com mais de 63mm em 3 horas no Nordeste pode haver já situações perigosas nas ribeiras.

Depressão a tornar-se bem organizada, imagem com vectores velocidade das nuvens observada há 45 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 10:46)

A maior parte das ribeiras passou já pelo pico de cheia a montante, entre as 8:20 e as 9h, estes caudais ainda poderão não ter chegado à foz; estão a diminuir nesta altura a montante mas ainda muito elevados.

A precipitação foi menos forte na última hora. O aviso vermelho no grupo Oriental estende-se até às 15h e laranja até às 20h; no grupo Central é amarelo até às 3h da próxima madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 11:01)

Na altura em que se regista um decréscimo sensível da intensidade da precipitação, os acumulados são os seguintes:


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 11:52)

StormRic disse:


> Na altura em que se regista um decréscimo sensível da intensidade da precipitação, os acumulados são os seguintes:


Ontem já se tinha falado na questão do aviso Vermelho... e ele existe mesmo... é muita água... o Arome não me parece ter exagerado... 
Vou esperar a próxima saída do AROME para ver como poderá se comportar no grupo central.
Creio que aqui pelo Faial não atingirá os valores de Aviso Amarelo, Pelo menos o GFS descarta de longe essa hipótese.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2015 às 12:08)

*Deslizamento de terras e pequenas inundações em S. Miguel devido a chuva forte*
Um deslizamento de terras e algumas inundações foram registadas hoje pelo Serviço de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores na ilha de São Miguel, que está sob aviso vermelho, disse uma fonte daquela organização de socorro.

As ilhas de São Miguel e de Santa Maria, nos Açores, estão hoje sob aviso vermelho, o mais grave de uma escala de quatro, devido à previsão de chuva forte e trovoada.

“A partir da 01:30 choveu muito na zona norte de São Miguel, entre os concelhos do Nordeste e da Ribeira Grande. Houve alguma precipitação, mas registámos apenas um deslizamento de terras perto da freguesia da Achadinha, no Nordeste, com obstrução parcial da estrada”, adiantou a mesma fonte.

De acordo com o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, as organizações de socorro já estão no local a limpar a via.

A mesma fonte disse ainda que foi registada uma pequena inundação num quintal e outra nas traseiras de um restaurante.

“São situações simples que serão resolvidas rapidamente”, disse a mesma fonte, acrescentando que às 08:00 locais (09:00 em Lisboa) a chuva diminuiu de intensidade.

O aviso vermelho, para S. Miguel e Santa Maria, entrou em vigor hoje às 07:00 e irá terminar às 15:00, hora em que as ilhas do grupo oriental dos Açores vão passar a aviso laranja devido às condições meteorológicas, nomeadamente chuva e aguaceiros.

O IPMA emite um aviso vermelho quando está prevista uma situação meteorológica de risco extremo, com o organismo a recomendar que a população se mantenha regularmente ao corrente da evolução das condições meteorológicas e seguir as orientações da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil.

Também as ilhas do Faial, Pico, Terceira, Graciosa e São Jorge, do grupo central dos Açores, estão hoje sob aviso amarelo entre as 09:00 de hoje e as 02:59 de terça-feira.

O IPMA prevê para hoje no grupo ocidental (ilhas das Flores e Corvo) céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde e vento norte bonançoso a moderado.

Nos grupos oriental e central prevê-se céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto, períodos de chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes, condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e vento nordeste bonançoso a moderado, tornando-se muito fresco a forte com rajadas até 90 quilómetros por hora.

Face a estas previsões meteorológicas, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu um alerta a recordar que o “eventual impacto destes efeitos pode ser minimizado, sobretudo através da adoção de comportamentos adequados, pelo que, e em particular nas zonas mais vulneráveis”, recomenda “a observação e divulgação das principais medidas de autoproteção para estas situações”.



http://www.jornalacores9.net/region...-inundacoes-em-s-miguel-devido-a-chuva-forte/


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mai 2015 às 12:08)

Bom dia!

Sigo com chuva e vento fraco a bonançoso. Tem chovido bastante desde as 4h e tal da madrugada.

Já houve um deslizamento de terras e pequenas inundações.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...as-e-pequenas-inundacoes-devido-a-chuva-forte


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 12:41)

http://www.spotazores.com/camaras/SJZFJC01/QXGAcurrent.jpg?stamp=1431344159
http://www.spotazores.com/camaras/SJZVEL01/QXGAcurrent.jpg?stamp=1431344435
é interessante como a ilha de são Jorge está a cortar a precipitação.
A Nascente está a chover com alguma intensidade e a Poente nem uma gota...

Ps. Esta ilha só tem 8 km de largura e 1051mt de altura máxima.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mai 2015 às 12:50)

Dá para ver pelas câmaras do Spotazores que algumas ribeiras de São Miguel apresentam um caudal significativo. A água do mar está barrenta.

*Ribeira Grande*







*Povoação*







*Maia*







*Praia dos Moinhos
*


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 13:13)

http://www.spotazores.com/camaras/SJZCAL01/QXGAcurrent.jpg?stamp=1431346362

Chove Forte agora na Calheta de São Jorge... A chuva aos poucos começa a conquistar terreno


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

Chuva bem forte neste momento 


*Edit (13h19):* Não pára de chover!

*Edit (13h28):* Grande aguaceiro que se abateu por aqui... a chuva era torrencial. Neste momento, a chuva está mais calma...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mai 2015 às 15:14)

Chuva torrencial 

*Edit (14h18):* Já parou... Foi um aguaceiro curto, mas muito forte!


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2015 às 15:15)

Aqui por Angra temos chuva fraca e algum vento mas ainda nada muito fora do normal ao contrário do que está a acontecer por São Miguel ...


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 15:23)

Bom, parece que o pior já passou. O choque das massas de ar foi bastante interessante, mais até do que eu imaginava. Não há trovoadas a registar neste momento. Pelas imagens de satélite também não há muita convecção:







De qualquer das formas, a depressão aproxima-se do Grupo Oriental. Alguma célula mais desenvolvida pode surgir, daí o alerta laranja. Ainda não vi os modelos mas não tenho motivos para crer que a situação vá mudar. Precipitação estratiforme deve continuar:











14h:






O GFS ainda prevê muita chuva:


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Revendo o GFS, nas próximas 6 horas, mais ar quente será usado para gerar chuva:






Mas o ar a 700 hPa continua saturado e frio. Haverá pouco desenvolvimento vertical:






O gradiente térmico também não é o mais favorável. A temperatura a 850 hPa é de +- 7º; a 700 hPa é de +- 1º (+- 5º/km; no limite da estabilidade). Se houvesse um CAPE superior o caso poderia ter sido diferente. Quanto a trovoadas, a depressão está a começar a ficar verticalmente empilhada, o que geralmente significa o seu enfraquecimento. A haver trovoada será daqui a algumas horas:











O ar a 700hPa e a 850 hPa irá começar a ficar menos húmido (o último é especialmente importante):
















Os ventos continuam a não ser os mais favoráveis:











Escrito isto, acredito que possa surgir alguma célula a sul/sudoeste das ilhas, no mar, e com alguma sorte, chegar às ilhas. Para além de fraca provavelmente será uma trovoada de curta duração. Ver-se-á.


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 16:14)

Está a chover no Faial com alguma intensidade... vento Forte com rajadas... fiz uma pequena medição com o meu anemómetro portátil e facilmente ultrapassou os 60 km/h e nunca baixou dos 40 km/h.
 As rajadas são nitidamente superiores.
Vou ver se já há registos credíveis on-line:

Edit: 

*Fecha* *T             (C)                     dddff kmhRach kmhP0   hPaP*
11/05/2015 14:00 15.0 10.5 ----- ----- NNE 54.0 ---- 1004.6 1011.7 -2.3 ---- ---
*11/05/2015 13:00 15.0 10.4 ----- ----- NE 46.8 75.6 1006.7 1013.9 -0.5 ---- --- *
11/05/2015 12:00 15.8 10.1 ----- ----- NE 43.2 72.0 1006.7 1013.8 -0.2 0.0/6h ---
11/05/2015 11:00 14.9 9.2 ----- ----- NE 43.2 68.4 1006.9 1014.0 +0.0 ---- ---
11/05/2015 10:00 15.0 10.2 ----- ----- NE 36.0 72.0 1006.9 1014.0 +0.3 ---- ---
11/05/2015 09:00 14.6 10.6 ----- ----- NNE 36.0 61.2 1006.9 1014.1 +1.3 ---- ---
11/05/2015 08:00 14.5 10.9 ----- ----- NNE 43.2 68.4 1006.9 1014.0 -0.2 ---- ---
11/05/2015 07:00 14.7 11.3 ----- ----- NNE 36.0 57.6 1006.5 1013.6 +0.4 ---- ---
11/05/2015 06:00 14.7 12.1 ----- 14.5 NNE 28.8 54.0 1005.6 1012.7 -1.7 0.0/12h 10.

com isto podemos concluir que a rajada superior registada até ás 14:00 foi de 75.6Km/h, e das 14:00 em diante o vento sustentado subiu para os 54 km/h. 
Penso que o valor da rajada poderá ter sido ultrapassado entretanto.
das 14 ás 15.00 o anemómetro deixou de registar a rajada.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 16:31)

moderada a forte. Enquanto escrevo isto o céu está a escurecer rapidamente.

PS: Chove forte, com rajadas de vento a acompanhar.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mai 2015 às 16:33)

Orion disse:


> moderada a forte. Enquanto escrevo isto o céu está a escurecer rapidamente.
> 
> PS: Chove forte, com rajadas de vento a acompanhar.




Por aqui está igual...


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 16:36)

O cenário por aqui:






Também enquanto escrevia, um avião ia aterrar e abortou:






Os ventos cruzados devem ter sido os responsáveis. Pelo menos onde vivo não se tem sentido muita ventania.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 16:37)

Afgdr disse:


> Por aqui está igual...



Olho pela janela e nem vejo a Lagoa


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 16:39)

Enquanto editava, saiu a rajada que faltava. *86,5 km/h*
Está a ficar bem interessante!

Edit: está cada vez mais próxima dos 90 km/h  previstios


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 16:40)

Célula passada,  fraca a moderada agora.


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2015 às 16:42)

Boa tarde,

Por angra chuva fraca e vento... nada de especial até ao momento.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 16:46)

lserpa disse:


> Enquanto editava, saiu a rajada que faltava. *86,5 km/h*
> Está a ficar bem interessante!



O evento já vai mais ou menos a meio - 15h:


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2015 às 16:48)

Orion disse:


> O evento já vai mais ou menos a meio - 15h:



Pela imagem o grupo central estará a ser o mais atingido.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 16:51)

Nova atualização do GFS:


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

Estação da RHA de São Caetano já vai com 12.2mm desde as 12:00UTC


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2015 às 17:07)

Com a chuva dos últimos dias, Santa Maria já está de novo verde.
E com cascatas.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mai 2015 às 17:30)

Chove de forma fraca neste momento.

O *aviso laranja* referente a precipitação forte foi estendido ao Grupo Central.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2015 às 17:57)

Por esta altura ainda chove por S. Miguel.

Há noticias igualmente de algumas enchentes de ribeiras e grotas e um pouco por toda a ilha há notícia de algumas quebradas de terra devido á chuva torrencial que nas ultimas horas tem fustigado severamente a ilha


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

http://www.mytop.fm/acores-protecao-civil-e-ipma-alertam-para-agravamento-do-tempo-em-sete-ilhas/


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 18:45)

Boas tardes

Depois do abrandamento da precipitação "para almoço" em S.Miguel, voltou a intensificar-se mas sem chegar aos valores da madrugada e manhã. Os máximos desta vez na parte oeste da ilha.
















Em *Santa Maria* os acumulados são modestos em comparação com S.Miguel: *20,8 mm* no total de 24 horas, com picos às 3h e às 14h.

O aspecto de satélite da depressão é perfeitamente fantástico, uma espiral magnífica!





No Grupo Ocidental, como previsto, nenhuma precipitação.

No Grupo Central também Graciosa, quase espantosamente, continua a zero, e Angra do Heroísmo tem só *1 mm* mas penso que pode haver algum mau funcionamento da EMA.
No entanto na Horta também só há *0,6mm* registados!

Pico: a EMA do IPMA nas Lajes do Pico tem 3,6 mm até às 16h utc; *São Caetano* da RHA, a 700m de altitude na encosta sudoeste, já acumulou *25,0 mm* e está a aumentar a intensidade.

É São Jorge a par do Pico, que tem ficado com a chuva do Grupo Central: já acumula* 25,2 mm*, começou às 3h e tem estado com uma média de 4mm/h nas últimas quatro horas.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 18:48)

Para o registo:






O ar seco está a entrar a sul. As primeiras abertas já surgem:


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2015 às 18:52)

Aqui por Angra continuamos com vento com rajadas por vezes fortes e chuva regular mas não muito intensa ... O céu encontra-se bem escuro ...


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 19:05)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui por Angra continuamos com vento com rajadas por vezes fortes e chuva regular mas não muito intensa ... O céu encontra-se bem escuro ...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 19:08)

Orion disse:


> O ar seco está a entrar a sul. As primeiras abertas já surgem:



Espectacular essa vista de Vila Franca! Registem em fotos se puderem, uma formação com esta perfeição não é frequente.






A depressão segue no "tapete rolante" do _jet stream_ a sueste, e vai enrolando o ar seco e frio de retorno de noroeste.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 19:16)

Penso que estas imagens exemplificam mais ou menos bem a precipitação estratiforme:











E à direita ainda é possível ver uma nuvem em formato de OVNI - Maia:


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

Entretanto clareou. Nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical mas muito longe se serem severas (vista para sudoeste e imagem de satélite para comparar):


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2015 às 19:27)

Bonita estrutura sem dúvida. Poderia ser daqueles casos que regularmente acontecem com "depressões dos Açores" e ser candidata a depressão subtropical/híbrida, mas não deve acontecer.
Ontem estive as ver os diagramas de fase a ver se havia essa possibilidade mas está demasiada acoplada ao cavado/jet, com uma trajectória muito rápida, na verdade a estrutura é mesmo a de uma clássica depressão extra-tropical. Se ela ficasse por uns dias a decair na zona é que se calhar veríamos uma transformação daquelas a que já assistimos algumas vezes.
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/gfs/fcst/archive/15051112/30.html


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 19:52)

StormRic disse:


> A vista parece-me que é para sueste, ou leste, se não me engano.. . Aquilo não é o maciço do Fogo?



Sim, sim, correto  Até é para Este.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 19:58)

Chove intensamente no *Pico*. Segue acumulando à média de 9mm/h,* 39,4 mm nas últimas 6 horas* até às 18:40, quinze minutos atrás, na estação *São Caetano*.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui por Angra continuamos com vento com rajadas por vezes fortes e chuva regular mas não muito intensa ... O céu encontra-se bem escuro ...



A EMA do IPMA parece estar a funcionar bem afinal ( a chuva é que não... ), já tem 4,0mm acumulados nas últimas três horas, até às 19:00.

Graciosa a *zero*; São Jorge segue a bom ritmo, *30,7* mm hoje.

Na Horta 0,7 mm


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 20:45)

24 horas de evento de chuva em S.Miguel, totais terminados às 18:00 utc. Ainda houve precipitação residual fraca posterior, na costa norte e noroeste.

















O maciço da zona Este da ilha e a sua vertente norte foram as zonas mais atingidas, nas quais se superaram os mínimos do critério de aviso vermelho para a precipitação em 6 horas. O facto de mesmo assim os acumulados horários terem atingido apenas os mínimos de aviso laranja e só em três estações/hora (duas em Nordeste e uma em Monte Escuro, vertente norte do Fogo) pode explicar o facto de felizmente não ter havido danos importantes. Também julgo que os terrenos foram assim capazes de absorver uma grande parte da água caída ou de esta verter para o oceano pelas ribeiras sem picos de cheia muito pronunciados.
No entanto o aviso vermelho foi plenamente justificado, na minha opinião.

Aguardemos a chegada do centro da espiral e pela continuação da passagem da perturbação nas ilhas do Grupo Central, especialmente Pico, São Jorge e Terceira.

Cinquenta minutos atrás, o segmento interior da espiral estava a chegar a Santa Maria.


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 21:05)

Boa noite, 

Aqui em Angra o dia foi muito nublado com aguaceiros geralmente fracos. A partir das 16h +/- tornaram-se pontualmente moderados, penso que nunca choveu tal que justificasse o alerta laranja (pelo menos em intensidade de precipitação).


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 21:12)

AzoresPower disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui em Angra o dia foi muito nublado com aguaceiros geralmente fracos. A partir das 16h +/- tornaram-se pontualmente moderados, penso que nunca choveu tal que justificasse o alerta laranja (pelo menos em intensidade de precipitação).



Na verdade até ao momento nem sequer amarelo, no caso da Terceira, mas justificado no caso de S.Jorge e especialmente o Pico, onde chove intensamente nas últimas horas.

Na costa oeste da Terceira terá chovido bastante mais, nesta estação em Serreta, estão acumulados até ao momento, e continua, cerca de *41 mm,* mas bem distribuídos no tempo, sem mesmo chegar aos mínimos de aviso amarelo em 6 horas (25 mm).

Recomeçou a chover em Santa Maria, agora com o centro da espiral de nuvens da depressão já bem próximo.


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 21:15)




----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 21:18)

AzoresPower disse:


>



O que são esses valores sobrepostos à imagem?
Essa imagem é das 19h utc.

Vinte minutos atrás:






Entretanto, *29 mm* nas Lajes da Terceira durante todo o dia.
Parece que só mesmo a costa sul da ilha não recebeu precipitação significativa.


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 21:20)

Temperaturas em Fahrenheit.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 21:27)

AzoresPower disse:


> Temperaturas em Fahrenheit.



 eu desconfiava, nada mais parecia poder ser, mas podiam ter posto o símbolo de "graus" junto aos números TTº .


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2015 às 21:29)

Confirmo o que diz o AzoresPower ... Chove aqui por Angra de forma contínua mas sem muita intensidade até agora ... O vento parece ter acalmado mas a chuva continua a cair há já bastante tempo ...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 21:29)

Wessel2015, é impressão minha ou o vento está a subir de intensidade?


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Fiz um pequeno registo sobre a precipitação que se regista atualmente no Pico e que se aplica na íntegra a São Jorge.
Como podem observar, o grosso da precipitação está em altitude é bastante concentrada.
O relevo nesta circunstância está a ser fundamental para os valores de precipitação registado nestas duas ilhas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

AzoresPower disse:


> Wessel2015, é impressão minha ou o vento está a subir de intensidade?



Confirmo ... Parecia estar a acalmar mas voltou a assobiar novamente ...  


O céu permanece muito nublado ... Nada de abertas por aqui ...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

*São Caetano no Pico* acumula *53,5mm* até agora, dos quais *47,3mm em 6 horas*, aí está o aviso laranja justificado!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 21:36)

lserpa disse:


> Fiz um pequeno registo sobre a precipitação que se regista atualmente no Pico e que se aplica na íntegra a São Jorge.



 excelente! De acordo com os acumulados que têm vindo a ser observados. Bom registo de imagens da situação!


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 21:36)

É cedo mas vou arriscar. Trovoadas não vão acontecer. Não há convectividade junto ao núcleo:


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 21:41)

Orion disse:


> É cedo mas vou arriscar. Trovoadas não vão acontecer. Não há convectividade junto ao núcleo:


Pois é, os modelos nesse aspeto foram mais que eficientes!!!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 21:41)

Orion disse:


> É cedo mas vou arriscar. Trovoadas não vão acontecer. Não há convectividade junto ao núcleo:



 arrisco também.



lserpa disse:


> Fiz um pequeno registo sobre a precipitação que se regista atualmente no Pico



Achei intrigante o estado do mar tão calmo, nem sequer está picado. Não está vento significativo por aí?


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> arrisco também.
> 
> 
> 
> Achei intrigante o estado do mar tão calmo, nem sequer está picado. Não está vento significativo por aí?



A baía da Horta é muito protegida, mas daqui a pouco vou fazer um registo, mas desta vez fora da baía. 
A diferença certamente será muito significativa


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 21:50)

Rajadas fortes agora.


----------



## faroeste (11 Mai 2015 às 21:59)

Boa Tarde/noite.
balanço das ultimas 24 horas.
24.9 mm
Max rajada 78.5Km/h
na ultima hora :
3.6mm
rajada max 57.2km/h
até ao momento nada de relevante. vamos a ver.
São dados das Cinco Ribeiras para comparação com outras zonas.


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 22:01)

Qual a altitude faroeste?


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 22:06)

A estação da Maia em *Santa Maria*, da RHA, está entupida, só consegue balbuciar "0,1mm" sempre que chove. O acumulado na IPMA do *aeroporto* segue com *25,5 mm* do dia todo (4,7 mm  desde que recomeçou a chover nas últimas duas horas, e chove intenso agora).
Praia Formosa da rede WU, também segue com 26 mm.

Pico (São Caetano) continua a acumular em força a uma média de quase 10mm/hora, tem *53,3 mm nas últimas 6 horas* e 63,8 mm do dia. Nas Lajes do Pico, portanto costa noroeste já virada para o Canal do Faial, a precipitação segue quase o mesmo curso que a da Horta, tem apenas 4,5 mm do dia todo e segue a uma média de 0,1 mm por hora (cem vezes menos do que na encosta sudoeste a 700m). Estas diferenças são fascinantes!


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 22:08)

Bom, acertei na previsão mas fui rápido de mais em afirmar que não ia haver. Há luz a sudeste do Grupo Oriental:


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

Virado para o Canal do Faial é Madalena e não Lajes StormRic...


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 22:10)

A outra perspetiva já foi atualizada:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 22:12)

Recomeçou a chover no extremo Leste de S.Miguel.

Nordeste atingiu os *122 mm em 24 horas*. E nunca é demais sublinhar os *95,6mm em 6 horas* apenas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2015 às 22:13)

Casa praia dos moinhos na Ribeira Grande 

Foto: Rui Pacheco #mytopfm


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 22:15)

AzoresPower disse:


> Virado para o Canal do Faial é Madalena e não Lajes StormRic...



Tens razão. É a IPMA do aeroporto, na verdade é já mais norte que noroeste. O que eu quis frisar no entanto é que na presente situação está a receber o mesmo fluxo de ventos que depois passa no Canal, e já foi referido aqui que a ilha de S.Jorge estaria a reter a precipitação desse fluxo.


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 22:18)

Bem, fiz novo registo.
Apesar de tudo, o canal está mais ou menos protegido pelo Pico e São Jorge  (não se vê devido ao mau tempo), e até pensei que fosse estar muito pior, aproveitei para mostrar como o teto no Faial está, ronda os 2500/2800 pés' logo não há comparação com o Pico e São Jorge. 
Com este quadrante, ficamos severamente limitados à quantidade de precipitação...  
Neste outro vídeo, faço um rápido registo da velocidade do vento instantâneo, o qual facilmente ultrapassou os 90km/h, se ficasse lá mais algum tempo, certamente ultrapassaria os 100!! Houve rajadas mais fortes que aquela e apenas registei 1 minuto. 
Escusado será dizer que tive dificuldades em estar de pé lolol
Ps. o valor fixo é o registo máximo da rajada.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 22:19)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Casa praia dos moinhos na Ribeira Grande
> 
> Foto: Rui Pacheco #mytopfm



 muita água na encosta norte. É possível que se vão conhecendo outras situações. Isto parece ter sido só o terraço/varanda mas a casa agora tem as fundações fragilizadas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 22:22)

lserpa disse:


> Escusado será dizer que tive dificuldades em estar de pé lolol



 já segurar o anemómetro foi complicado! Bom trabalho!


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 22:30)

21h:







A convecção é pouco visível sobre Sta. Maria, local onde penso que ocorreu o raio.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

O raio parece ter ocorrido a sul do CAPE previsto pelo GFS na nova saída, o que é normal tendo em conta que é apenas uma aproximação à realidade:






E parece ter sido ocorrência única:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 22:41)

Orion disse:


> A convecção é pouco visível sobre Sta. Maria, local onde penso que ocorreu o raio.



O enrolamento dos movimentos das nuvens já envolve todos os níveis:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

Também já recomeçou a chover na costa sul de S.Miguel, Lagoa regista 0,5mm na última meia hora, o total diário é de 48,5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 23:12)

Ponto da situação no Pico:
São Caetano: a intensidade da precipitação vai aumentando. Já se atingiu os *61,2mm em 6 horas* e a média horária atinge 11mm/h. 78,5 mm acumulados no dia.
Vento de nordeste muito estável em direcção e variando entre os 30 e os 40 Km/h.
Aeródromo: até parou de chover! (zero na última hora) 4,5 mm no dia mantém-se.

Santa Maria: continua a chover persistente mas moderadamente, Praia Formosa atinge o 29,5mm neste momento e o aeroporto 27,0 mm uma hora atrás.

Terceira: 47mm na Serreta e 34 mm nas Lajes. Finalmente Angra do Heroísmo começa a acumular significativamente: 14,9 mm até uma hora atrás, em crescendo de intensidade.

São Jorge: a intensidade parece diminuir, 36,8 mm até uma hora atrás.

Graciosa acumula... mas apenas zeros.

Faial, pelo menos na Horta, faz companhia à Graciosa. Tem só os 0,7 mm da tarde. Seria mesmo interessante saber se esta situação na Horta se estende a toda a ilha mas não há estações.

O Grupo Ocidental está à margem deste evento.


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 23:19)

StormRic disse:


> Ponto da situação no Pico:
> São Caetano: a intensidade da precipitação vai aumentando. Já se atingiu os *61,2mm em 6 horas* e a média horária atinge 11mm/h. 78,5 mm acumulados no dia.
> Vento de nordeste muito estável em direcção e variando entre os 30 e os 40 Km/h.
> Aeródromo: até parou de chover! (zero na última hora) 4,5 mm no dia mantém-se.
> ...


 Poderá ter ocorrido mais precipitação no lado norte da ilha, mas nada que possa ter ultrapassado os 5mm e estou a puxar para cima. 
Pena não haver mais áreas de registo...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mai 2015 às 23:28)

Era bom haver mais estações meteorológicas, mesmo que amadoras. Por exemplo, aqui na Terceira seria interessante uma estação na costa norte e uma mais no interior...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 23:51)

AzoresPower disse:


> Era bom haver mais estações meteorológicas, mesmo que amadoras. Por exemplo, aqui na Terceira seria interessante uma estação na costa norte e uma mais no interior...



Sim, nos Biscoitos. No Algar do Carvão também, por exemplo.


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2015 às 23:54)

AzoresPower disse:


> Era bom haver mais estações meteorológicas, mesmo que amadoras. Por exemplo, aqui na Terceira seria interessante uma estação na costa norte e uma mais no interior...


Pois...a minha estação está em manutenção e não tenho dados nenhuns de precipitação...  Damm


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 00:01)

A montanha do Pico é um autêntico "espremedor de nuvens": já conseguiu espremer 84,3mm enquanto que lá em baixo no aeródromo caíu apenas 6%  disso, 4,8mm.


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 00:22)

Bom, relativamente à EUMETSAT, que curiosamente diz isto:






Mas as imagens têm um atraso de 20 mins a 1h e 20mins dependendo do produto. Fora isto, os Açores às 21:28:






Há pouco:






E isto é muito positivo (Sta. Maria):






Finalmente, as (algumas) lagoas reabasteceram-se. O Verão já não será tão penoso:











Penso que mais importante que a expansão das estações meteorológicas são mesmo as estações limnigráficas. E se for preciso sacrificar antes que sejam as primeiras a ser preteridas. A estação das Flores ainda não funciona. É pena.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2015 às 00:26)

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, continua a chuva sendo que lá de vez enquanto é moderada....
Relativamente às estações amadoras até gostava mesmo de adquirir uma e já tinha planeado comprar uma, nada de especial, mas dava para medir alguma coisa por esta zona, pois não existe mesmo nada (a mais próxima é a da serreta), infelizmente tive que fazer opções e algumas são prioritárias.... e lá se foi a estação-_-


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 00:36)

O último registo das Flores:






Está desligada desde 11-11-2014


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2015 às 09:18)

Até Sábado, o arquipélago da Madeira estará sob a influência dos 20ºC aos 850hPa.

O resultado já está à vista.
A EMA do Areeiro, era às 7h utc a estação mais quente do arquipélago.






Tempo seco na região montanhosa da ilha da Madeira.
Curral das Freiras:


----------



## lserpa (12 Mai 2015 às 14:53)

Boa tarde, sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento calvo e 19°c. 
A chuva de ontem depositou um pouco de neve na montanha do Pico! Provavelmente acima dos 1900 metros. 
Esta deverá ser a ultima vez que a montanha fica com o cimo coberto de neve antes do verão! Estamos em maio e neve voltou á montanha!!!!


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 16:40)




----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 19:42)

Orion disse:


> O último registo das Flores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas as ilhas mereciam o mesmo trabalho que foi feito em S.Miguel. Acresce que sendo mais pequenas o número de estações necessárias seria bastante reduzido em comparação. Há ilhas em que só está disponível uma única estação que dê alguma informação meteorológica, estão neste caso Flores, Corvo, Graciosa e São Jorge (nem estações privadas a difundir publicamente se vêem, se encontrarem algumas por favor digam!).



lserpa disse:


> Boa tarde, sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento calvo e 19°c.
> A chuva de ontem depositou um pouco de neve na montanha do Pico! Provavelmente acima dos 1900 metros.
> Esta deverá ser a ultima vez que a montanha fica com o cimo coberto de neve antes do verão! Estamos em maio e neve voltou á montanha!!!!



 tiraram foto? Vê-se no SpotAzores?

A influência da depressão do últimos dias finalmente terminou hoje às 15 horas. Aproximam-se sistemas frontais com actividade comparativamente reduzida:





às 17h já entrava a nova nebulosidade associada à frente quente:






Balanço final da precipitação do notável evento:

*S. Miguel*:
A passagem do ramo inferior da espiral, sudoeste, já em corrente de noroeste, ainda provocou esta manhã precipitação significativa, em geral fraca, apenas com picos moderados em algumas estações.










Todos os máximos ficaram, obviamente, a pertencer ao dia de ontem:





Os acumulados nas outras ilhas do arquipélago e respectivos máximos foram os seguintes:
*Ilha do Pico*:
- São Caetano (RHA): total de *90,9mm nas 24 horas* que durou a precipitação; máximo horário de 12,4mm (21h-22h); máximo em *6 horas de 61,2 mm* (marginalmente vermelho).

- Aeródromo (IPMA): total de 4,8mm... 

*Ilha de São Jorge*: no aeródromo (IPMA), costa sudoeste, total de *39,3mm* nas 25 horas do evento (38,6mm em 24 horas); máximo horário de apenas 5,7mm; máximo em 6 horas de 22,6mm (no limiar do amarelo).

*Terceira*:
- Angra do Heroísmo (IPMA): *28,4mm* nas 30 horas, com interrupções (27,7mm em 24 horas); máximo horário de 4,5mm; máximo em 6 horas de 18,3mm.

- Serreta, costa oeste (WU EN1-1A IANGRADO3): total de *51,1mm* em 25 horas; intensidade máxima 8,6 mm/h.

- Lajes (WU IAZORESA3): total de *37,3mm*, em dois períodos distintos (36,8mm em 24 horas); intensidade máxima 7,4 mm/h.

*Ilha de Santa Maria*:
- Aeroporto (IPMA): total de *32,7mm* em 34 horas, três períodos distintos (21,4mm em 24 horas); máximo horário de 4,8mm; máximo em 6 horas de 11,4mm. Chuva óptima para rega e recarga!
- Praia Formosa (WU IAZORESS2): *31,5mm* (30,2mm em 24 horas); intensidade máxima 7,6 mm/h.
- Maia (RHA): provavelmente a funcionar mal, nunca debitou mais do que 0,1mm em cada registo, 2,8mm no total.

*Faial*:
- Horta (IPMA):* 0,7mm* nas 3 horas que durou a precipitação mensurável. 
- Castelo Branco (WU LPHR): 0,1mm.
- Feteira (WU IAORESFE2): *1 mm*.

*Ilha da Graciosa*: no aeródromo (IPMA), extremo norte, *0,8 mm*, hoje das 3h às 4h! A situação desta estação não é representativa da ilha certamente, há uma grande falta de informação sobre a Graciosa.

*Flores e Corvo: zero*, claro.


----------



## lserpa (12 Mai 2015 às 19:54)

StormRic disse:


> tiraram foto? Vê-se no spotAzores?
> 
> *Flores e Corvo: zero*, claro.


Não, já não se vê, curiosamente esta estava mais concentrada no lado sul. Ás 17:00 quando saí do trabalho já não se via nada! 
As temperaturas a 2 metros subiram até aos 19° e na Feteira registei 22°c no carro.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 20:13)

Orion disse:


> Finalmente, as (algumas) lagoas reabasteceram-se. O Verão já não será tão penoso:



 Esta é, no fim de contas, a informação final mais preciosa de um evento de chuva para as ilhas que dispõem de lagoas.


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

A Lagoa das Patas já deve ter água. Tenho que passar por lá.


----------



## Funchalense (13 Mai 2015 às 13:29)

As temperaturas do ar registadas na Madeira na madrugada de hoje envolvem algumas curiosidades.

Nota para o ‘muito calor’ sentido durante a noite, sobretudo em cotas ‘intermédias/altas’ da ilha. Foi o caso da estação no Pico Alto, onde às 3h a temperatura atingiu os 25.3ºC (ontem às 14h havia chegado aos 26.2ºC). Igualmente significativo foram os 21.7ºC no Pico do Areeiro às 2h.

A previsão do IPMA para esta quarta-feira - tendo como referência o Funchal - aponta para uma variação térmica pouco comum, de apenas 1 grau. A mínima é de 20 graus celsius e a máxima é de 21, por sinal, a mesma temperatura atribuída à água do mar.
Dnoticias.pt


----------



## lserpa (13 Mai 2015 às 13:56)

Funchalense disse:


> As temperaturas do ar registadas na Madeira na madrugada de hoje envolvem algumas curiosidades.
> 
> Nota para o ‘muito calor’ sentido durante a noite, sobretudo em cotas ‘intermédias/altas’ da ilha. Foi o caso da estação no Pico Alto, onde às 3h a temperatura atingiu os 25.3ºC (ontem às 14h havia chegado aos 26.2ºC). Igualmente significativo foram os 21.7ºC no Pico do Areeiro às 2h.
> 
> ...


sim, faz sentido a temperatura em certas condições acompanhar a SST.
ou seja, a 850hpa está mais quente que a +1000hpa!!!!!!!!!!  É comum isso acontecer aí?  @Funchalense


----------



## racevw (13 Mai 2015 às 14:26)

lserpa disse:


> sim, faz sentido a temperatura em certas condições acompanhar a SST.
> ou seja, a 850hpa está mais quente que a +1000hpa!!!!!!!!!!  É comum isso acontecer aí?  @Funchalense


Na minha pouca experiência nestas lides arrisco a afirmar que sim, que já aconteceu algumas vezes. A explicação para isso não conheço mas gostava de saber


----------



## lserpa (13 Mai 2015 às 16:11)

Ok, estive a verificar os modelos e realmente isso está a acontecer.
Resumindo então, a 850hpa há um fluxo de ESE proveniente de África, ou seja, ar quente e seco, no entanto à superfície há uma corrente fraca a moderada de NNE com ar um pouco mais húmido e bastante mais fresco. Essa massa de ar à superfície é trazida pela circulação do AA.
Por outro lado a circulação a 850hpa está a ser propulsionada por uma vasta área depressionária  sobre o Norte de África.
É um fato bastante curioso 





















Desculpem a qualidade das imagens, mas foi o que consegui arranjar com os meios disponíveis


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 18:24)

A Madeira hoje:






Compósitos diários aqui:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=NAfrica_1_02


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 18:36)

Imagem da Madeira com céu limpo, tirada a 1 de Maio:


----------



## lserpa (13 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

Orion disse:


> A Madeira hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nas Canárias, nota-se perfeitamente a poeira vinda do Norte de África


----------



## paulaazores1975 (14 Mai 2015 às 13:04)

Bom dia, 

Alguem aqui sabera explicar me porque razao e que nestes dias de capacete, como os de hoje, tao caracteristicos de Sao Miguel, a maioria de nos sente uma maior tendencia para a apatia e dores de cabeca, e ate mais dificuldades em respirar, mesmo em ar livre? Tera alguma coisa a ver com a pressao atmosferica ou com as quantidades de oxigenio presente na atmosfera, que nao circulara tao livremente na atmosfera, devido ao efeito da "estufa"formada pelo teto de nuvens? Nao sei se serei eu que apenas sinto estes sintomas nestes dias, mas mesmo asssim, gostaria de ter uma resposta , na perspectiva de um meteorologista profissional. Obrigada.


----------



## lserpa (14 Mai 2015 às 14:37)

Afinal parece que os Açores também vão levar com uma poeirazita do Saara, em principio já hoje no grupo oriental.

http://www.gmes-atmosphere.eu/d/ser...e!macc!od!enfo!nrt_opticaldepth!2015051300!!/
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/DUST/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm

se bem que este não dá quase nada... http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=dconc&lan=en
Penso que não será nada de especial, ou quase imperceptível...


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 15:03)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Alguem aqui sabera explicar me porque razao e que nestes dias de capacete, como os de hoje, tao caracteristicos de Sao Miguel, a maioria de nos sente uma maior tendencia para a apatia e dores de cabeca, e ate mais dificuldades em respirar, mesmo em ar livre? Tera alguma coisa a ver com a pressao atmosferica ou com as quantidades de oxigenio presente na atmosfera, que nao circulara tao livremente na atmosfera, devido ao efeito da "estufa"formada pelo teto de nuvens? Nao sei se serei eu que apenas sinto estes sintomas nestes dias, mas mesmo asssim, gostaria de ter uma resposta , na perspectiva de um meteorologista profissional. Obrigada.



 muito longe de eu ser profissional ou sequer de ser "meteorologista" mas penso que terá a ver com:

1ª hipótese: a radiação difusa emitida pelas nuvens e que atinge mesmo as zonas que com céu descoberto estariam à sombra. Daí "mesmo em ar livre" existir essa sensação.
2ª): tratando-se de nuvens baixas sobres os cimos, serão nuvens estratocumulus relativamente finas que não bloqueiam a radiação UV. Hoje este índice é 9, muito alto.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/uv/locais/index.jsp
Na imagem de satélite são efectivamente nuvens baixas:




3ª): a subida rápida da pressão nas últimas 24  horas:








4ª): vento fraco e corrente descendente anticiclónica que concentra alguma poluição, ozono, (?) à superfície.

Talvez a conjugação destes quatro factores e também pela data em que estamos o sol já atingir uma altura elevada.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2015 às 15:12)

A sul-sudoeste dos Açores está uma depressão com expressão em altitude:







Começa nos 700 hPa até aos 300 hPa:


















paulaazores1975 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Alguem aqui sabera explicar me porque razao e que nestes dias de capacete, como os de hoje, tao caracteristicos de Sao Miguel, a maioria de nos sente uma maior tendencia para a apatia e dores de cabeca, e ate mais dificuldades em respirar, mesmo em ar livre? Tera alguma coisa a ver com a pressao atmosferica ou com as quantidades de oxigenio presente na atmosfera, que nao circulara tao livremente na atmosfera, devido ao efeito da "estufa"formada pelo teto de nuvens? Nao sei se serei eu que apenas sinto estes sintomas nestes dias, mas mesmo asssim, gostaria de ter uma resposta , na perspectiva de um meteorologista profissional. Obrigada.



A meu ver é mesmo da humidade tendencialmente elevada. E as nuvens baixas exacerbam a sensação desconfortável. O tempo tem uma ação muito direta na saúde. Um artigo interessante:

http://www.superinteressante.pt/ind...7:as-dores-do-tempo&catid=3:artigos&Itemid=77

A pressão atmosférica elevada também afeta. Ficamos um bocadinho mais 'pesados':

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=797246&tm=8&layout=121&visual=49

E ainda:

http://www.ehow.com.br/sintomas-dor-muscular-nas-juntas-calor-umidade-sobre_70959/


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 15:19)

Orion disse:


> A meu ver é mesmo da humidade tendencialmente elevada.





Orion disse:


> E ainda:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com.br/sintomas-dor-muscular-nas-juntas-calor-umidade-sobre_70959/



Na presente situação penso que não se aplica, estavam 19ºC com 64%, é absolutamente inóquo.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2015 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> Na presente situação penso que não se aplica, estavam 19ºC com 64%, é absolutamente inóquo.



Ao lado:






Além de que, a meu ver, todas as pessoas têm sensibilidades diferentes às condições atmosféricas. Por acaso em PDL a brisa leve está a fazer o dia confortável. Há dias piores, muito piores.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (14 Mai 2015 às 15:42)

StormRic disse:


> muito longe de eu ser profissional ou sequer de ser "meteorologista" mas penso que terá a ver com:
> 
> 1ª hipótese: a radiação difusa emitida pelas nuvens e que atinge mesmo as zonas que com céu descoberto estariam à sombra. Daí "mesmo em ar livre" existir essa sensação.
> 2ª): tratando-se de nuvens baixas sobres os cimos, serão nuvens estratocumulus relativamente finas que não bloqueiam a radiação UV. Hoje este índice é 9, muito alto.
> ...


----------



## paulaazores1975 (14 Mai 2015 às 15:46)

Obrigada pelas respostas.ja me sinto mais esclarecida.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2015 às 16:00)

Compósito abrangente do dia de hoje nos Açores:


----------



## lserpa (14 Mai 2015 às 19:34)

Boa tarde, neste momento 18:30, sigo com céu encoberto, 19,5c e a descer, vento calmo 0,0 km/h, 71% de humidade, cai alguns pingos, são estratocumulos encurralados pela montanha do Pico e a Caldeira (faial) que se amontoam e precipitam de forma ligeira, e agora que o aquecimento solar já não proporciona o seu desenvolvimento, estão a entrar em fase de dissipação. QNH 1027


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2015 às 21:08)

A depressão em altitude afinal causou chuva e nevoeiro nas Velas:






Até ao final do mês parece que vai ser anticiclone. Isso apesar da NAO tender para negativa:






Durante muitos dias o anticiclone estará estacionado a Norte/nordeste estendendo-se em crista para os Açores. O final de Maio poderá ser menos quente que o habitual:











O início do verão aparenta ser igual à média de Março deste ano:


----------



## lserpa (14 Mai 2015 às 22:17)

Orion disse:


> A depressão em altitude afinal causou chuva e nevoeiro nas Velas:


Creio que a causa desta precipitação não tenha sido originada pela depressão em altitude, tal como o nome indica, (altitude) as próprias imagens de satélite mostram apenas nebulosidade estratiforme e de baixo nível, a qual é normal em circulações anticiclonicas, tal como hoje. 
Essa mesma nebulosidade provocou aguaceiros nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge.
Dado presente das alturas dos tetos, por exemplo o METAR da Horta:
METAR for LPHR:
2015/05/14 20:30
LPHR 142030Z 12011KT 9999 BKN006 BKN011 17/16 Q1029 
Pode-se concluir que os mesmos são de baixo nível.

Só mesmo o METAR das Lajes faz referencia a nuvens de nível médio.
METAR for LPLA:
2015/05/14 21:00
LPLA 142100Z /////KT 9999 FEW014 BKN023 17/14 Q1030

Esta pelo menos é a leitura que eu acho que se passou.

Edit: após ver melhor o compósito que publicaste e verificar as cartas a 500hpa a tua linha de ideias também é plausível.
Vou ver a animação de satélite e ver qual foi o comportamento dos stratocumulos.

Edit 2: Curioso, a animação de satélite dá mesmo a ideia de circulação ciclónica à superfície! O que é estranho! Visto que estamos a ser claramente influenciados pelo AA, a camada á superfície parece que está a ser realmente influenciada pelos dois sistemas!


----------



## faroeste (14 Mai 2015 às 22:40)

AzoresPower disse:


> Qual a altitude faroeste?


Desculpa ainda não tinha verificado a minha altitude valor de 111 metros arredondado altura do sensor de direção e velocidade do vento.


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 01:53)

lserpa disse:


> Edit 2: Curioso, a animação de satélite dá mesmo a ideia de circulação ciclónica à superfície! O que é estranho! Visto que estamos a ser claramente influenciados pelo AA, a camada á superfície parece que está a ser realmente influenciada pelos dois sistemas!



Bom, vou tentar desconstruir isto. Penso que cometi alguns erros anteriormente. A análise refere-se às 24UTC. Começando pelas camadas baixas. A 925 hPa há um vento de leste a trazer ar fresco:











A 850 hPa um vento também de leste traz ar quente e seco. Forma-se então uma inversão, nada propícia a convecção:



















A 700 hPA, existe uma bolsa de ar frio e maioritariamente seco deixada pela frente fria que passou por cá há 2 dias:











O ar quente e seco a 850 hPa sobe e condensa aquando do contacto com o ar frio acima. A pouca humidade impede a formação de grandes formações nebulosas.

É o fluxo vindo de sul, nomeadamente o 'ramo' oeste que, penso eu, colabora na criação da fraca rotação da depressão. O fluxo a este 'apanha' os ventos anticiclónicos:






Não tenho a certeza mas penso que é o fluxo a 700 hPa que permite a existência da depressão abaixo porque constitui o ponto divergente para os ventos convergentes, e descendentes, acima:


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 02:07)

Às 22:37. Muitas nuvens baixas, especialmente no grupo central:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 02:19)

Orion disse:


> O início do verão aparenta ser igual à média de Março deste ano:



 se mesmo a uma semana já é muitas vezes futurologia, o que dizer a uma distância de novecentas e tal horas?...


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 02:30)

lserpa disse:


> cai alguns pingos, são estratocumulos encurralados pela montanha do Pico e a Caldeira (faial) que se amontoam e precipitam de forma ligeira,





Orion disse:


> A depressão em altitude afinal causou chuva e nevoeiro nas Velas:



Registo de 1,6mm de chuva fraca no Pico, São Caetano a 700m de altitude, entre as 15:10 e as 16:10; voltou a chuviscar cerca das 23h com acumulação de 0,5mm.
No próprio aeródromo (IPMA), costa norte, também houve chuvisco com acumulação de 0,1mm das 16h às 17h. A estação IPMA em São Jorge nada registou quanto a precipitação, apenas um máximo de humidade de 84%; agora à noite rondava os 94%.


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 02:40)

Ou seja, e corrigindo o meu erro, algo que não explicitei anteriormente:



lserpa disse:


> Creio que a causa desta precipitação não tenha sido originada pela depressão em altitude, tal como o nome indica, (altitude) as próprias imagens de satélite mostram apenas nebulosidade estratiforme e de baixo nível, a qual é normal em circulações anticiclonicas, tal como hoje.



Correto, vi mal os mapas. É um núcleo depressionário entre os 1,5 kms e 3 kms. Tendo em conta o ar fresco e seco a 700 metros é normal que surjam nuvens criadas pelo calor oceânico. O choque das massas de ar ocorre no intervalo anteriormente mencionado (1,5-3kms).

Nota: Post corrigido. Alturas estavam erradas.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 02:44)

Orion disse:


> ar fresco e seco a 700 metros



Queres dizer 700 hPa.


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 02:50)

StormRic disse:


> Registo de 1,6mm de chuva fraca no Pico, São Caetano a 700m de altitude, entre as 15:10 e as 16:10; voltou a chuviscar cerca das 23h com acumulação de 0,5mm.
> No próprio aeródromo (IPMA), costa norte, também houve chuvisco com acumulação de 0,1mm das 16h às 17h. A estação IPMA em São Jorge nada registou quanto a precipitação, apenas um máximo de humidade de 84%; agora à noite rondava os 94%.



Provavelmente será o grupo mais afetado. O ar mais frio localiza-se aí:

















A pouca humidade é que deve ditar o céu tendencialmente limpo previsto pelo IPMA.



StormRic disse:


> Queres dizer 700 hPa.



Não. Escrevi certo desta vez . 925 hPa = +-700 metros. Ar fresco e seco. O ponto de orvalho à superfície é reduzido:






Há o aquecimento da massa de ar entre a superfície e os 925 hPa. O contraste térmico é acima. Independente do primeiro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 02:59)

Orion disse:


> O ponto de orvalho à superfície é reduzido:



Como é isso congruente com a humidade relativa à superfície estar a 80% ou mais?


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 03:15)

StormRic disse:


> Como é isso congruente com a humidade relativa à superfície estar a 80% ou mais?



Podem estar várias humidades a vários níveis, tal como os ventos e a temperatura. Os Açores não têm calor suficiente para que o oceano aqueça profundamente a atmosfera. O mais normal é haverem pequenos cumulus dispersos um pouco por todo o céu mesmo no Verão. Contudo já houve dias de a humidade estar a 60/70% (os dias limpos são a prova).

Claro que o oceano encarrega-se de manter uma temperatura mais ou menos estável bem como uma humidade significativa. Ainda assim, e por exemplo:

Flores:






Ponta Delgada:






Graciosa:






Há de tudo. Até algumas surpresas, como por exemplo uma humidade de quase 50% num dos sítios mais húmidos de S. Miguel:


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 16:17)

Boa tarde. Por PDL o céu está parcialmente nublado. O que mais se nota é a textura esbranquiçada do céu. Os modelos diferem mas uma quantidade significativa de aerossóis paira sobre o G. Oriental:






S. Miguel:






Sta. Maria:






É pouco percetível no satélite mas a poeira é representada nesta imagem pela tonalidade rosa (canto inferior esquerdo). As manchas escuras são as nuvens:






A esta hora o compósito diário ainda não está pronto. Ainda assim deixo a imagem. Sou parcial porque já estou à procura de poeira. Parece ser mais óbvia no canto inferior direito:






Clicar aqui para ver a contínua construção:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=ARM_Azores

E por fim, o núcleo depressionário a sul:






Nota: Imagem dos aerossóis atualizada.


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2015 às 16:26)

Orion disse:


> E por fim, o núcleo depressionário a sul:


agora sim, já se nota algumas nuvens em altitude


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 16:44)

Orion disse:


> Podem estar várias humidades a vários níveis, tal como os ventos e a temperatura. Os Açores não têm calor suficiente para que o oceano aqueça profundamente a atmosfera. O mais normal é haverem pequenos cumulus dispersos um pouco por todo o céu mesmo no Verão. Contudo já houve dias de a humidade estar a 60/70% (os dias limpos são a prova).
> 
> Claro que o oceano encarrega-se de manter uma temperatura mais ou menos estável bem como uma humidade significativa. Ainda assim, e por exemplo:



Concordo mas eu estava a referir-me em particular à tarde de ontem, com 80% à superfície na Horta e chuva a 700m no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2015 às 16:45)

Boa tarde, por falar em areia do deserto, ou em aerossóis para ser cientificamente mais correto, a previsão é para que piore... A qualidade do ar vai sofrer bastante com isso...


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

StormRic disse:


> Concordo mas eu estava a referir-me em particular à tarde de ontem, com 80% à superfície na Horta e chuva a 700m no Pico.



Devias ter escrito isso. A minha referência ao ponto de orvalho foi a partir de hoje de madrugada (e o mesmo só se aplicava ao ar vindo de leste). Não vi o fim de tarde de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 17:29)

Orion disse:


> Devias ter escrito isso. A minha referência ao ponto de orvalho foi a partir de hoje de madrugada (e o mesmo só se aplicava ao ar vindo de leste). Não vi o fim de tarde de ontem.



Ok. Como fizeste essa referência na resposta a esta mensagem:



lserpa disse:


> Creio que a causa desta precipitação não tenha sido originada pela depressão em altitude, tal como o nome indica, (altitude) as próprias imagens de satélite mostram apenas nebulosidade estratiforme e de baixo nível, a qual é normal em circulações anticiclonicas, tal como hoje.
> Essa mesma nebulosidade provocou aguaceiros nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge.
> Dado presente das alturas dos tetos, por exemplo o METAR da Horta:
> METAR for LPHR:
> ...



pensei que estavas ainda a comentar a situação de chuva de ontem à tarde.


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2015 às 17:31)

o compósito já está completo e realmente dá a sensação de ter areia a ''entrar'' por cá também já estou a notar um tom mais claro no céu... já não está tão azul como é costume...


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

Acima a imagem das Furnas. O céu está com um aspecto sujo...

*Meteosat 0 degree Dust West Atlantic*
Confesso que sou ligeiramente daltónico e não consigo perceber onde está a areia, será pedir muito que alguém a sublinhe para mim?  
Purpura para mim na existe simplesmente... tem tudo a mesma cor de azul  todas as tonalidades idênticas, para mim é tudo igual.











Na Horta, apesar da imagem não ser esclarecedora, é no canto direito... ou seja mais a Sul.


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

lserpa disse:


> Confesso que sou ligeiramente daltónico e não consigo perceber onde está a areia, será pedir muito que alguém a sublinhe para mim?
> Purpura para mim na existe simplesmente... tem tudo a mesma cor de azul  todas as tonalidades idênticas, para mim é tudo igual.



É difícil de ver porque a tonalidade é mesmo muito ténue mas é mais ou menos isto:


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2015 às 17:56)

Orion disse:


> É difícil de ver porque a tonalidade é mesmo muito ténue mas é mais ou menos isto:


Obrigado!!! 
Isto já está bem para cima!! Mais do que imaginava!!!!!!!!
Mais uma vez obrigado @Orion


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 17:57)

De S. Jorge é que é melhor visível:


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2015 às 03:09)

Evolução da poeira ao longo do dia:







Para o @lserpa a imagem abaixo é das 1 UTC. A vermelho está a camada de poeira mais homogénea e com maior concentração. A amarelo as concentrações são menores e mais espaçadas (em faixas). As nuvens impedem uma delimitação mais explícita:






A depressão a níveis baixos continua a debitar nuvens. Às 22:37:






Pelo menos a radiação solar faz menos danos às plantas.

Já voltaram a funcionar os compósitos da NOAA que se focam no Atlântico Este:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/imagery/neatl.html











A frequência da atualização é que parece que ainda não é a melhor.


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2015 às 03:19)

A poeira atingirá o seu máximo hoje:






Previsão para os próximos 3 dias:


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2015 às 03:34)

Já de vez publico um compósito completo. A sudoeste está a depressão (assinalada a vermelho). É sempre curioso ver uma depressão dentro de um anticiclone:


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2015 às 03:38)

A poeira na Madeira.

Terra:






Aqua (mais dramática mas não ficou contínua):


----------



## paulaazores1975 (16 Mai 2015 às 14:05)

Boa tarde, 

Alguem aqui se lembra de uma grande tempestade de areia que houve em Ponta delgada, em Abril de 1985? Nao se podia estar na rua, a poeira era muito intensa amarela e fina, entrava pelas janelas de casa, mesmo com as persianas fechadas. Lembro me bem deste dia, foi o meu aniversario dos 10 anos, tive festa em casa, foi num sabado, nao sei se a 6 ou a 13 de abril. Ja varias vezes procurei registos na net acerca disso, noticias de jornais e tudo, mas nao encontrei nada. Os que teem mais de 35 anos hoje devem se lembrar de algo, porem e mais provavel que sejam os que tem 40 ou mais.
 Obrigada


----------



## Afgdr (17 Mai 2015 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral com muita nebulosidade.

Partilho convosco uma fotografia interessante, tirada hoje por um amigo meu em Santa Maria, que mostra o nevoeiro matinal que fez pelo lugar da Cruz Teixeira.

Autor: Ricardo Pacheco


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 17:12)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Alguem aqui se lembra de uma grande tempestade de areia que houve em Ponta delgada, em Abril de 1985? Nao se podia estar na rua, a poeira era muito intensa amarela e fina, entrava pelas janelas de casa, mesmo com as persianas fechadas. Lembro me bem deste dia, foi o meu aniversario dos 10 anos, tive festa em casa, foi num sabado, nao sei se a 6 ou a 13 de abril. Ja varias vezes procurei registos na net acerca disso, noticias de jornais e tudo, mas nao encontrei nada. Os que teem mais de 35 anos hoje devem se lembrar de algo, porem e mais provavel que sejam os que tem 40 ou mais.
> Obrigada



Nos Açores não sei mas lembro-me de em 85 haver invasões de poeiras do Sahara aqui no continente, uma delas foi particularmente intensa, ficou tudo amarelo, nuvens, carros, casas. Estava a procurar nos meus registos mas em Abril não encontro.


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 19:39)

Muitas nuvens baixas nos Açores:






A isto junta-se poeira:






Para o @lserpa, a vermelho a poeira. A amarelo estão os 'buracos' na camada. Nos Açores, a descontinuidade é muito irregular:


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2015 às 16:42)

Mais um dia repleto de nuvens baixas:











Ou seja, interessante para ver a turbulência causada pelas ilhas:


----------



## Hazores (18 Mai 2015 às 23:36)

E pelas previsões as nuvens baixas são para continuar...


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2015 às 00:39)

Hazores disse:


> E pelas previsões as nuvens baixas são para continuar...



Relativamente aos Açores, não é possível usufruir de muitos dados oferecidos pelo GFS, nomeadamente e entre outros, a humidade nos níveis mais baixo da atmosfera (ex. 925 hPa). Ainda assim é possível ter a justificação deste tempo vendo os tefigramas para as Lajes e Sta. Maria (previsão para amanhã às 12h):











Uma explicação rápida. Neste caso vou só focar-me na temperatura (linha azul) e ponto de orvalho (linha verde) Quanto mais próximo estiverem os dois níveis mais saturado está o ar. A temperatura é medida, em baixo, no primeiro conjunto de números.

Basicamente, perto da superfície há ar não muito quente e algo húmido. O vapor de água do oceano decorrente da sua temperatura já apreciável* ajuda na condensação das nuvens (linhas azul e verde encontram-se), que ocorre mais ou menos aos 925 hPa (a altura difere nas ilhas - entre 700 e 800 metros). Acima desse nível há uma inversão (a temperatura aumenta bruscamente com a altitude), pois o anticiclone está a trazer ar quente e pouco húmido. Dessa forma, cria-se um manto de nuvens que não podem crescer muito.

*





No GFS aparecem valores diferentes mas é a mesma coisa. Ar fresco pouco acima da superfície:






Mais acima, ar mais quente e pouco húmido:











Esta análise foca-se mais no Grupo Oriental e Central. O Grupo Ocidental tem ar quente a 925 hPa e ar frio e húmido a 850 hPa (daí estarem previstos aguaceiros fracos pelo IPMA). Neste grupo o topo das nuvens pode atingir níveis mais altos. Assumindo uma temperatura a 700 hPa de +-2º. chega-se a um gradiente térmico +- 4.6º/km (considero uma temperatura de 9º a 850 hPa), ou seja no limiar da estabilidade. A falta de fatores de convergência não permitirá um grande desenvolvimento.


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2015 às 18:21)

Poeira em termos de perceção ótica:





Pouca poeira chegará à superfície:






Em formato musical aquilo que acabei de publicar:


Por fim:






O satélite da Eumetsat é capaz de fazer referência ténue à precipitação estratiforme (não aparece no espectro convectivo:











Não é um instrumento perfeito mas é muito útil.


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2015 às 18:31)

Aquela 'linha' de precipitação por cima do G. Ocidental é visivel no satélite:


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2015 às 18:33)

Já de vez, a Madeira hoje:


----------



## AzoresPower (19 Mai 2015 às 23:27)

Dêem as boas vindas ao Anticiclone dos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (19 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

AzoresPower disse:


> Dêem as boas vindas ao Anticiclone dos Açores.


Já está cá já à alguns dias e com vontade de ficar.


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2015 às 16:19)

Já começa o desconforto


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2015 às 19:43)

Dia agradável por PDL. Muito nublado, algo abafado, mas não muito. Nos próximos dias vai continuar assim, fresco, pelo menos no G. Oriental, graças a uma corrente de ar não muito quente de nordeste:






O G. Ocidental já recebe ar mais húmido e quente mediante uma corrente de sul:












E isso continuará:






Ainda assim as condições de nebulosidade estão para ficar nos Açores. Há ar frio e húmido a +-1,5 kms de altura.  Portanto, haverá cobertura nebulosa mais acima ou mais abaixo:






(gráfico atualizado - inseri um errado anteriormente)






Pessoalmente, era bom que viesse ar fresco durante todo o verão  Como não é o caso, é aproveitar enquanto se pode.

Nota: Erros corrigidos na publicação.


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Mai 2015 às 08:15)

Ontem o dia esteve bom, temperaturas a rondar os 18-19°C, céu nublado, bom dia para fazer actividades ao ar livre.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 22:10)

Incêndios na ilha da Madeira hoje:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...rrompe-transito-em-estrada-na-ilha-da-Madeira


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

O cenário mais provável é um fortalecimento contínuo, mas lento, do anticiclone:






Ou seja, felizmente os Açores, especialmente o G. Oriental, tiveram aqueles dois episódios de chuva aberrante. A água nas torneiras não faltará. Ainda assim, e provavelmente, os agricultores vão sofrer muito.


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 16:10)

Algo que não se vê todos os dias. A pequena ilha do Corvo a causar nuvens mediante a sua orografia:


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 16:44)

A turbulência é notória nas 3 ilhas aqui representadas:


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 22:53)

Sensação térmica de quase 28º às 17h


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 18:36)

A câmara das Furnas mudou de posição. Na minha opinião a nova não é lá muito favorável:






Passou a focar uma parte da lagoa ao invés do vale.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 19:59)

Em Ponta Delgada, céu muito nublado. Ao longo da tarde fez pelos menos dois aguaceiros moderados. Especialmente no início da tarde fez uma ou outra rajada de vento mais forte.


----------



## lserpa (26 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

Boas, encontrei esta foto algures pela net num vídeo dos Bandarra, desconheço o autor, ou quando foi tirada, mas pelo cenário, deverá ter sido nas vésperas de alguma tempestade tropical ... alto cenário!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Mai 2015 às 22:01)

Boas ... Ontem por aqui fez alguns aguaceiros pontuais ... Neste Momento tudo calmo ...


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 17:28)

Céu pouco nublado em Ponta Delgada. Uma corrente de nordeste trazendo ar seco nos níveis baixos tem propiciado estas condições:
















Como não há no GFS este dado, vou buscar ao WRF:


----------



## Hazores (29 Mai 2015 às 00:53)

E que venha o Verão!!!! 
Bom tempo pela costa sul da ilha terceira


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 01:22)

Orion disse:


> Céu pouco nublado em Ponta Delgada. Uma corrente de nordeste trazendo ar seco nos níveis baixos tem propiciado estas condições:



Espectacular o alcance daquela língua de ar seco!



Hazores disse:


> E que venha o Verão!!!!
> Bom tempo pela costa sul da ilha terceira



Mas já tiveram 5 meses de verão... , não estão a precisar de água?


----------



## lserpa (29 Mai 2015 às 01:36)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular o alcance daquela língua de ar seco!
> 
> 
> 
> Mas já tiveram 5 meses de verão... , não estão a precisar de água?


Cá pelo Faial e Pico, tem chovido em altitude, com exceção de hoje... Mas,  de sexta passada, a quarta choveu... Embora tenham sido chuviscos de características orográficas e localizados maioritariamente em áreas muito destintas, por exemplo na zona norte do Faial e no extremo Este do Pico, desde a ponta da ilha, até à freguesia de Ribeiras. (Nesta ultima, choveu assim de domingo a segunda...


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2015 às 16:15)

Para os Açores, nos próximos dias, a previsão não é surpreendente: anticiclone. Mas continuará a ser _light_, pelo menos nos primeiros dias de Junho, devido a um núcleo depressionário nos níveis médios (3 km de altura). A carta é esquisita mas para os Açores é provavelmente a melhor. É possível ver uma rotação ciclónica por cima do arquipelágo:






O GFS e o ECM discordam da pressão do anticiclone:


----------



## lserpa (29 Mai 2015 às 20:51)

Boas, como tinha falado há dias, segue os dados da estação da RHA, pode se constatar a presença de chuviscos durante toda a tarde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: imagem referente a 29-05-15


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2015 às 20:39)

Duas hipóteses:
















É nestas alturas que o ECM tem de puxar pelos galões de melhor modelo a médio prazo.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Mai 2015 às 22:51)

Está uma noite belíssima em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 23:57)

Acumulados e máximos de precipitação do mês de Maio nos dois arquipélagos, apenas estações do IPMA e limitado aos registos horários disponibilizados na página da internet. As estações do Pico e de Santa Maria têm as séries incompletas; a primeira continua a registar com inúmeras lacunas diárias; a segunda começou finalmente a ter o registo de precipitação mostrado a par dos outros parâmetros a partir das 11h do dia 5.





Estou a tentar reunir dados para estabelecer valores normais para estas estações. Assim que estiver pronto completo o quadro com a comparação entre os valores observados e os normais.

No entanto já se pode dizer que o mês de Maio no arquipélago da Madeira terá sido muito ou mesmo extremamente seco; também seco no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores e Graciosa.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 01:31)




----------

